# مصرية تيران وصنافير بالمستندات



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 أبريل 2016)

مضمون الشهادة الخطيرة لمستشارة مصرية متخصصة في ترسيم الحدود
المستشارة "هايدي فاروق" مستشارة هيئة الحدود الدولية، والمكلفة رسميا من النظام المصري في 2006 لتحديد هوية جزيرتي "تيران" و"صنافير":
--------
بالأدلة والمستندات والخرائط والتواريخ والتفاصيل ..الجزيرتان مصريتان 100%.
وهما موجودتان ضمن الاراضي المصرية منذ خرائط القرن الثاني الميلادي المسماة خريطة "بوتينجر"، والتي تؤكد ان كامل خليج العقبة هو تابع لسيناء وللسيادة المصرية.
وبعدها خريطة حملة نابليون سنة 1800، التي تؤكد أنهما جزيرتان مصريتان كان لها اصلان .. اصل حرق بالمجمع العلمي، وأصل سلمته للدولة !
--
ثم خريطة "ألبي" وبعدها بعثة "بالمر" 1868 التي اكدت تبعية الجزيرتين لمصر.
ثم خريطة الطبوغرافي "جوهانس" في 1887 تؤكد ذلك، وقمت بتسليمها للقيادة المصرية من زمان.
وخريطة مورجان 1994، وخريطة "برتان" وخريطة "بتري" وكلها تؤكد وتوثق لمصرية الجزيرتين.
--
وفي خريطة 1906 كانتا ايضا ضمن حدود سيناء في كتاب "تاريخ سيناء القديم والحديث".
وفي 1908 اقامت مصر فنارة في جزيرة صنافير بموجب قرار حكومي مصري، وتم تسليم الوثيقة.
وفي الحرب العالمية الاولي تم إستئذان مصر بوضع غواصات إحدي الدول المتحاربة امام جزيرة "تيران".
--
وفي 1956 لدينا 14 مضبطة من مضابط الأمم المتحدة عن ممارسة مصر "للسيادة المطلقة" علي السفن العابرة في مضيق تيران والجزيرتين.
اﻷرشيف الأمريكي هناك مستندات محفوظة ترجع لعام 1967 به وثائق هامة جدا عن أحقية مصر في الجزيرتين.
ولدينا نسخ من وثائق دامغة في ارشيف "توب كابي سراي" في إسطنبول تؤكد ذلك
----------
وأخيرا .. لقد سلمت القيادة السياسية المصرية 7500 وثيقة في سبعة صناديق من مايو 2006 حتي 21 مارس 2008 .. تؤكد وبصورة قاطعة أن الجزيرتين مصريتان 100% .
ولا يزال لدي ولدي زميلي مدحت القاضي صورا منها، وصندوقين من الوثائق الهامة التي تثبت حق مصر، وعليهم ان يبحثوا عن السبعة صناديق من الوثائق التي لدينا صورا عنها.

الفيديو 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jTcnEPeLiE


----------



## كليماندوس (14 أبريل 2016)

شاهدت المقطع و لفت انتباهى ان سيادة المستشاره ( هى خارج مصر حاليا ) و الاثباتات التى تناولتها هى شفاهيه - علاوه على ان نصف الاول للمقطع هى تثبت ان الجزيرتين مصريتبن و فى النصف الثانى يؤكد "وسام قاويش المتحدث الرسمى لمجلس الوزراء " العكس و ان ايا من لديه مستندات تثبت العكس فاليقدمها
- - - ​لفت إنتباهى فى الدقيقة 11 و 10 ث شعور بالآئمة ...
- - -
عنوان الموضوع انه " بالمستندات " 
اين المستندات ؟​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> شاهدت المقطع و لفت انتباهى ان سيادة المستشاره ( هى خارج مصر حاليا ) و الاثباتات التى تناولتها هى شفاهيه - علاوه على ان نصف الاول للمقطع هى تثبت ان الجزيرتين مصريتبن و فى النصف الثانى يؤكد "وسام قاويش المتحدث الرسمى لمجلس الوزراء " العكس و ان ايا من لديه مستندات تثبت العكس فاليقدمها
> - - - ​لفت إنتباهى فى الدقيقة 11 و 10 ث شعور بالآئمة ...
> - - -
> عنوان الموضوع انه " بالمستندات "
> اين المستندات ؟​



المستندات التى تقول انها سلمتها للحكومة
علما بأن العنوان ليس عنوانى الشخصى انما عنوان الخبر
كما ان اسماء هذه الخرائط التى ذكرتها آليست مستندات؟؟!!
....
للأسف وعلى العموم هنالك تضارب ولغز فى الموضوع
فالمفروض ان رئيس الدولة هو من يوقع الاتفاقية لكن رئيس الوزراء وقعها
...
تحياتى


----------



## كليماندوس (14 أبريل 2016)

شكرا على التوضيح ( و سماحة صدرك )
عند رؤيتى لعنوان الموضوع توقعت ان اجد " مستندات " او على الاقل صور لها - فكونها سلمتها للحكومة فلم يعد امامنا اى منها - - -  
الموضوع ليس به اى غموض و لا اى تضارب على الاطلاق - و لن ازيد حاليا لأكثر من ذلك
- - - 
و تقبل منى مزيد الاحترام لك و لرايك و مجهودك 
" تُشكر على الاضافة "​​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 أبريل 2016)

اخى الفاضل/كليماندوس
هنا توجد خرائط ومستندات ارجو الاطلاع عليها
انت ترى انه لا تضارب وانا ارى التضارب لاننا امام فريقين
ماعلينا
رابط الخرائط ومايقال عليها مستندات هنا
وهذا موضوع غير السابق
....
http://albedaiah.com/news/2016/04/13/111039
....
الرب معك


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 أبريل 2016)

نقلا عن الاهرام العربى
....
بعد اتفاق ترسيم الحدود بين مصر والسعودية: ما الذى سيتغير على الأرض؟.. الخرائط التاريخية تثبت ملكية مصر لـ"تيران وصنافير" ووثيقة السعودية الوحيدة رسالة الملك عبد العزيز 
16-4-2016 | 18:03
تيران وصنافير
â¢´ أحمد السيوفى
- الخرائط التاريخية تثبت ملكية مصر للجزيرتين والوثيقة الوحيدة التى تستند إليها السعودية هى رسالة الملك عبد العزيز للحكومة المصرية

-  السعودية ستصبح جارا لإسرائيل ويتحول مضيق تيران إلى ممر دولى

- محمد نور فرحات: إذا كانت الجزيرتان تابعتان لمصر فالتنازل عنهما محظور دستوريا وإن كانتا لا تتبعانها فلا بد من الاستفتاء الشعبى بشأنهما 




قامت وزارة البيئة المصرية يوم الإثنين الماضى بحجب البيانات الخاصة بجزيرتى تيران وصنافير، بعد أن كانت خرائط وبيانات وزارة البيئة تشير إلى أنهما من بين المحميات المصرية التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء. وردا على هذا التعديل قال وزير البيئة الدكتور خالد فهمى: إن اتفاقية إعادة ترسيم الحدود هو قرار سيادى للوزارة تلتزم به ولا تتدخل فيه .
لكن هل قرار وزير البيئة أو وزارة البيئة بتغيير الخرائط والبيانات الخاصة بجزيرتى تيران وصنافير يغير الأوضاع على الأرض؟ أو أنه هو النتيجة الوحيدة لقرار ترسيم الحدود؟ 

المعلومات تشير إلى أن الدولة المصرية تمتلك سبع خرائط ومعاهدات دولية على مدار المائتى عام الماضيين، بل إن من يبحر فى التاريخ أكثر وصولا إلى عهد على بك الكبير، سيجد أن تيران وصنافير كانتا خاضعتين للسيطرة المصرية، وأيضا الاتفاقية التى أبرمت بين محمد على والدولة العثمانية عام 1840، كانت تشير إلى ملكية هذه الجزر بل ما هو أبعد من هذه الجزر، فكانت الدولة العثمانية تسعى إلى إبعاد محمد على عن منطقة الحجاز التى كانت تحت سيطرته. والاتفاقية التى أبرمت بين الدولة العثمانية والحكومة المصرية عام 1906، التى تم من خلالها تحديد وترسيم الحدود بخط يبدأ من ساحل البحر المتوسط إلى نقطة على خليج العقبة، تقع شرق طابا وغرب أم الرشراش المحتلة من الكيان الصهيونى (باسم إيلات)، هذه الاتفاقية أبرمت قبل تأسيس المملكة العربية السعودية بقرابة الثلاثين عاما. 
بل إن مهندسى نابليون بونابرت قاموا برسم خارطة لسيناء مدرج بها الجزيرتان وهناك خرائط منسوبة لبعثة بالمر الإنجليزية وبها الجزيرتان. 
ويقال إن هذه المعلومات وتلك الخرائط كانت مع الوفد المصرى المفاوض مع الكيان الصهيونى فى قضية طابا التى حكم بمصريتهما دوليا بعد الاطلاع على تلك الوثائق. ومن الجانب الآخر فإن الوثائق الوحيدة الموجودة لدى المملكة العربية السعودية الشقيقة بشأن الجزيرتين، هى رسالة الملك عبد العزيز للحكومة المصرية بشأن تأجير أو ترك الجزيرتين لمصر، بسبب مواجهة مصر للكيان الصهيونى وأيضا بسبب ضعف البحرية السعودية. 
وتشير المعلومات أيضا إلى أن السعودية تتمسك بهذه الجزر بسبب اكتشاف شركة شيفرون الأمريكية للغاز، أسفل جزيرة صنافير المواجهة للساحل السعودى ويقال إن مبارك رفض موضوع الجسر بين مصر والسعودية بسبب هذا الأمر.
مسألة ترسيم الحدود واعتبار الجزيرتين سعوديتين استفزت عددا من القانونيون والمحامين على رأسهم المحامى خالد على، الذى أقام دعوى قضائية لوقف إجراءات ترسيم الحدود، وهناك أيضا محامون آخرون قاموا بفعل ذلك مثل طارق العوضى ومالك عدلى وغيرهما، حيث يرى الجميع أن الاتفاق كان مفاجئا للشعب المصرى ولم يكن نتيجة حوار وطنى ومجتمعى لأنه ما لم يكن الحوار فى هذه الأمور فمتى يكون الحوار؟ كما أن الحكومة التى اتخذت هذا الإجراء، لم تشرح للشعب أى معلومات عن سبب ترسيم الحدود فى هذا التوقيت تحديدا، ولماذا تجاهلت مواد الدستور التى تشير إلى إجراءات واضحة ومحددة لا ينبغى تجاوزها بأى حال من الأحوال.

أيضا خبراء القانون الدستورى وعلى رأسهم الدكتور محمد نور فرحات، الذى قال بوضوح لـ «الأهرام العربى»: إن هذا الأمر يقوم على فرضين الأول :
إما أن تكون الجزيرتان جزءا من الإقليم المصرى، وهذا ما أميل إليه شخصيا، ففى هذه الحالة لا يجوز وفقا للفقرة الثالثة من المادة 151 من الدستور التنازل عنهما، سواء باستفتاء أم بموافقة البرلمان أم بغير استفتاء أم بغير موافقة البرلمان، لأن التنازل عن أجزاء من الإقليم محظور دستوريا.
الفرض الثانى: ألا تكون الجزيرتان من الإقليم المصرى وإن كانت مصر كان لها السيادة عليها منذ 1906 حتى الآن، خصوصا أن مصر استردتها من الاحتلال الإسرائيلى مرتين عامى 56 و67، وأعيدتا إلى السيادة المصرية وفق المعاهدة مع إسرائيل، إذن ووفقا للفقرة الثانية من المادة 151 التى تشترط استفتاء شعبيا على المعاهدات المتعلقة بالسيادة قبل العرض على البرلمان. 
وعلى مستوى الأحزاب السياسية، فهناك رفض شديد من قيادات بعض الأحزاب وعلى رأسها بالطبع رئيس حزب الكرامة السابق ومؤسس التيار الشعبى والمرشح الرئاسى حمدين صباحى، الذى رفض هذا الترسيم وكذلك رفضه أيضا حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، حيث قال الأستاذ مدحت الزاهد: حزبنا أعلن دهشته من وجود تعديلات فى ترسيم الحدود، وتنازل مصر عن جزيرتين على الرغم من أن الموضوع سبقته مشاورات كثيرة أحيطت بتعتيم شديد على الرغم من أن الأمر يمس السيادة المصرية والحدود المصرية فإنه يجب إطلاع الرأى العام على هذه المشاورات، التى من المؤكد أنها كانت تجرى منذ فترة طويلة، والغريب فى الأمر وطبقا لما نشر بجريدة الأهرام أن رئيس الوزراء قال إننا قمنا بالاتصال بالجانب الإسرائيلى وأكدنا له التزام السعودية بالمعاهدات إزاء الجزيرتين، وذلك حتى قبل أن يعرض الأمر على مجلس الشعب وقبل أن يبدى الشعب أى رأى فى مثل هذا الاتفاق، فنحن نعترض على هذا التعتيم واتخاذ مثل هذه الإجراءات فى غيبة الشعب المصرى والقوى السياسية المصرية .
الأمر الثانى وهو أمر مهم أيضا أن غالبية المحللين الذين يتحدثون فى هذا الأمر يقولون، إن هذه الجزر ليست مصرية دون تقديم أى سند أو دليل على كلامهم هذا، أما التاريخ فيقول عكس هذا تماما، فالخرائط منذ الحملة الفرنسية وفى خرائط العثمانيين وخرائط الإنجليز تقول: إن هذه الجزر تقع فى محيط الدولة المصرية فهناك استهانة بالحدود التاريخية والجغرافية، ومحاولة تشويه الحقائق بالرجوع إلى أحداث لاحقة، ولو اقتنعنا جدلا أن هذه الجزر سعودية، وأن الحكومة التى تصدق هذه الخرافة لم تحترم الرأى العام المصرى وتقول له إننا أخذنا تعهدات أن هذه الجزر لن تستخدم لأغراض تضر بالأمن القومى المصرى، لأنها المفتاح لباب المندب وقناة ربط بين البحر الأبيض والأحمر، الذى يمكن من خلاله أن تقوم إسرائيل بعمل مشروع قناة البحر الميت بتفاهم إسرائيلى- أردنى - سعودى، ويمكن أن تكون هذه الجزر مكانا لرعاية الجماعات الإرهابية المسلحة أو إنشاء قواعد عسكرية أمريكية، حتى الحكومة لم تتعب نفسها، وتقول إننا حصلنا على ضمانات، إلا أننا نفاجأ بأنه قد تم ترسيم وقياس وبت فى الأمر، حتى إن السلطات السعودية نفسها لم يكن لديها من المستندات ما يثبت أحقيتها فى هذه الجزر، لكن الجانب المصرى قد وفر لها هذه الوثائق، فالموضوع غريب ومريب جدا ويمس السيادة المصرية بشكل مباشر وحقوقها التاريخية غير القابلة للتفريط، سواء كانت الدولة السعودية أم غيرها أم أى طرف فى العالم، ونحن نعترف ونقر أنه تم التعامل مع هذا الموضوع بمنتهى الاستهتار والتسيب، ومن كل الزوايا نحن نعارض هذا التوجه، ونطالب مجلس الشعب بالنظر فى هذا الموضوع، وطرحه على استفتاء شعبى وحوار مجتمعى شامل، بل إن هذه الحكومة يجب أن تستقيل بعد أن تعاملت مع هذا الملف بهذا الكم من الإهمال والاستهتار فى موضوع يمس مستقبل مصر ومستقبل الأجيال المقبلة وسيادتنا على أرضنا، فالعلاقات السياسية تمر بأزمات مختلفة، فاليوم أنت حليف ومن الممكن أن تكون غدا عدوا، فكان يجب أن نأخذ ضمانات قوية بعيدا عن الكلمات المجردة. 
وكذلك كان موقف النائبة نادية هنرى، نائب رئيس الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب المصريين الأحرار التى قالت: إن إبرام اتفاقية تجديد الحدود بين البلدين وعودة تيران وصنافير الواقعتين فى المياه الإقليمية بالبحر للسعودية أمر مخالف للمادة 151 من الدستور المصرى وقالت هنرى إن ترسيم الحدود من أعمال السيادة التى تتطلب العودة للشعب باستفتاء شعبى، وليس فقط موافقة البرلمان .
أما على المستوى الأكاديمى فإن الدكتور محمد سيف الدولة والمتابع للشأن الصهيونى يقول: ليس لرئيس الجمهورية ولا لغيره حق التنازل عن أرض الوطن، وأن تيران وصنافير أراض مصرية، آلت إلينا بالاختصاص التاريخى، وأصبحت جزءا لا يتجزأ من أرض الوطن.  ولا تخضع للقواعد المنظمة لترسيم الحدود البحرية. 
وأوضحت أنه لا يحق لكائن من كان أن يتنازل عنها للغير، سواء كان رئيس الجمهورية أم البرلمان المصرى أم السلطة القضائية، أم كلهم مجتمعون، كما لا يحق التنازل عنها ولو باستفتاء شعبى لأن الأرض هى ملكية تاريخية مشتركة بين كل الأجيال؛ الحالية والماضية والقادمة، فلا يحق لجيل واحد أن يتنازل عنها.
ولو افترضنا جدلا أن كل الشعب المصرى قد أجمع على التفريط فيها أو التنازل عنها، لكان هذا تصرفا باطلا، لأنه بذلك يعتدى على ملكية الأجيال المقبلة. فليس له سوى حق الانتفاع بهذه الأرض التى ورثها عن آبائه وأجداده، الذين ناضلوا لعشرات القرون لكى يستقروا عليها ويختصوا بها ويدافعوا عنها ويسلموها له كأمانة، ليقوم بدوره فى حمايتها والحفاظ عليها والاحتفاظ بها كعهدة وأمانة غالية ومقدسة، ويسلمها هو الآخر إلى الجيل التالى حرة ومستقلة وآمنة وهكذا.  لذلك نقول إن الاوطان لا تباع ولا تشترى ولا تستبدل.
وبناء عليه، فإن الاتفاقية التى تم بموجبها تنازل مصر عن جزيرتى تيران وصنافير للمملكة العربية السعودية، هى اتفاقية باطلة. وكل من يوقعها أو يوافق عليها يستوجب المساءلة والمحاسبة.
لكن ما موقف الكيان الصهيونى؟
بالنسبة لإسرائيل فإن جزيرتى تيران وصنافير تحظيان بأهمية خاصة، لأن الملاحة الصهيونية من إفريقيا والشرق الأقصى تمر عبر مضيق تيران، يقول الدكتور إيهود عيلام، الباحث فى شئون الأمن القومى والنظرية الحربية فى مقال على موقع walla الإسرائيلى:
كانت إسرائيل وفى ضوء موقعها بقلب العالم العربى، دائما حساسة للغاية تجاه طرق ملاحتها، ومع كل التطورات التى شهدها النقل الجوى، كانت الملاحة الحرة ولا تزال تمثل أهمية قصوى بالنسبة لإسرائيل. فإغلاق مضيق تيران، مخرج إسرائيل للبحر الأحمر على يد المصريين فى عام 1955 وفى 1967، كان أحد الأسباب التى أدت فى النهاية لاندلاع الحرب".
واحتلت إسرائيل الجزيرة التى تبلغ مساحتها 80 كم مرتين، الأولى قبل العدوان الثلاثى على مصر؛ حيث نشر الجيش المصرى مدفعيته فى رأس نصرانى بسيناء، المطلة على مضائق تيران، وبحسب المصادر الإسرائيلية فإنّ انسحاب إسرائيل من سيناء وجزيرة تيران، جاء فقط بعد حصول رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلى آنذاك ديفيد بن جوريون على ضمانات مكتوبة بشأن حرية الملاحة فى خليج إيلات من الرئيس الأمريكى دوايت أيزنهاور فى فبراير 1957 كما قال "آهارون ياريف"، رئيس المخابرات الحربية الإسرائيلية ردًا على إغلاق مصر مضيق "تيران": إذا لم ترد إسرائيل على إغلاق المصريين المضيق- لن يكون هناك قيمة لمصداقيتها وقوة ردعها، وسترى الدول العربية فى ضعف إسرائيل فرصة ممتازة لاستهداف أمنها ووجودها ذاته". 
وقال الكاتب الصحفى الإسرائيلى رامى يتصهير، فى مقاله فى جريدة عنيان مركزى الإسرائيلية إن الأمر لا يقتصر على أن إسرائيل منزعجة من هذه الخطوة. فالسعوديون يرغبون فى السيطرة على نحو فاعل على حركة المرور فى قناة السويس، خصوصا حركة المرور القادمة فى موانئ النفط الإيرانى من الخليج الفارسى.
هذا الموقف الصهيونى من الجزيرتين، الذى يرى الكثيرون أن ترسيم الحدود الجديد، سوف يجعل الممرات ممرات دولية والمضايق مضايق دولية بعد أن كانت مصرية، وأصبحت السعودية دولة مجاورة للكيان الصهيونى، وإذا صحت رواية أن السعودية قد تركت الجزيرتين بسبب صراعها مع الكيان الصهيونى، فهل انتهى الصراع بين مصر والكيان الصهيونى الذى ما زال يقرع طبول الحرب ويبشر بحرب قادمة، فهل لو عادت الحرب ستتم إعادة الجزيرتين لمصر وهل الأمور تدار بهذا الشكل؟ 
نحن سردنا هذا السرد وعرضنا هذا العرض ولسنا ضد أى طرف، وإنما نطلب ونطالب بحق الشعب فى القبول أو التنازل أو ترسيم الحدود طبقا للمادة 151 من الدستور. 


جمال عبدالناصر: جزيرة تيران مصرية

جزيرة تيران مصرية وساحل سيناء مصرى . إذا قلنا المياه الإقليمية 3 أميال فهى مياه إقليمية مصرية. وإذا قلنا إنها 6 أميال فهى مياه إقليمية مصرية، إذا قلنا إنها 12 ميل فهى مياه إقليمة مصرية. والممر اللى بتمر بيه البواخر بيمر على مسافة أقل من ميل فى السواحل المصرية فى سيناء. 
وعلى هذا الأساس نحن لم نسمح فى الماضى قبل 1956، للسفن الإسرائيلية إنها تستخدم مضيق تيران، ولم نسمح لها أبدا باستخدام خليج العقبة، وكنا بنفتش كل المراكب اللى بتعدى من هذا المضيق، وكنا فاتحين نقطة جمرك، المراكب الأمريكانى فتشناها والمراكب الإنجليزى فتشناها، والمراكب الفرنساوى فتشناها، الكلام ده استمر لحد سنة 1956، فى سنة 1956 حصلت حرب السويس وصدر الأمر يوم 31 أكتوبر بإخلاء سيناء، والانسحاب من سيناء لمواجهة الاحتلال البريطانى- الفرنسي. وعلى هذا الأساس سحبنا قواتنا من سيناء ورجعت الأسبوع الماضي، فهل إذا عدنا نترك حقنا لا نباشره، ونترك مياهنا الإقليمية لا نباشر سيادتنا عليها، لقد أعدنا حقا سنباشره ومياهنا الإقليمية سنباشر سيادتنا عليها، وأعتقد أن الكلام اللى بيتقال هو الكلام العدوانى، إن المرور فى خليج العقبة مياهنا الإقليمية يعتبر اختراقاً لسيادتنا وهو عمل عدوانى سنقاومه بكل قوة، وأعتقد أن الولايات المتحدة لو تدخلت فى سيادتنا سنواجه هذا التدخل. 
من خطاب الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر فى 23 مايو 1967، الذى أعلن فيه إغلاق مضيق العقبة، الذى اعتبر حينها بمثابة إعلان الحرب على إسرائيل.

رابط دائم:
http://arabi.ahram.org.eg/NewsQ/80143.aspx


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 أبريل 2016)

نقلا عن الاهرام العربى
....
بعد اتفاق ترسيم الحدود بين مصر والسعودية: ما الذى سيتغير على الأرض؟.. الخرائط التاريخية تثبت ملكية مصر لـ"تيران وصنافير" ووثيقة السعودية الوحيدة رسالة الملك عبد العزيز 
16-4-2016 | 18:03
تيران وصنافير
⢴ أحمد السيوفى
- الخرائط التاريخية تثبت ملكية مصر للجزيرتين والوثيقة الوحيدة التى تستند إليها السعودية هى رسالة الملك عبد العزيز للحكومة المصرية

-  السعودية ستصبح جارا لإسرائيل ويتحول مضيق تيران إلى ممر دولى

- محمد نور فرحات: إذا كانت الجزيرتان تابعتان لمصر فالتنازل عنهما محظور دستوريا وإن كانتا لا تتبعانها فلا بد من الاستفتاء الشعبى بشأنهما 




قامت وزارة البيئة المصرية يوم الإثنين الماضى بحجب البيانات الخاصة بجزيرتى تيران وصنافير، بعد أن كانت خرائط وبيانات وزارة البيئة تشير إلى أنهما من بين المحميات المصرية التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء. وردا على هذا التعديل قال وزير البيئة الدكتور خالد فهمى: إن اتفاقية إعادة ترسيم الحدود هو قرار سيادى للوزارة تلتزم به ولا تتدخل فيه .
لكن هل قرار وزير البيئة أو وزارة البيئة بتغيير الخرائط والبيانات الخاصة بجزيرتى تيران وصنافير يغير الأوضاع على الأرض؟ أو أنه هو النتيجة الوحيدة لقرار ترسيم الحدود؟ 

المعلومات تشير إلى أن الدولة المصرية تمتلك سبع خرائط ومعاهدات دولية على مدار المائتى عام الماضيين، بل إن من يبحر فى التاريخ أكثر وصولا إلى عهد على بك الكبير، سيجد أن تيران وصنافير كانتا خاضعتين للسيطرة المصرية، وأيضا الاتفاقية التى أبرمت بين محمد على والدولة العثمانية عام 1840، كانت تشير إلى ملكية هذه الجزر بل ما هو أبعد من هذه الجزر، فكانت الدولة العثمانية تسعى إلى إبعاد محمد على عن منطقة الحجاز التى كانت تحت سيطرته. والاتفاقية التى أبرمت بين الدولة العثمانية والحكومة المصرية عام 1906، التى تم من خلالها تحديد وترسيم الحدود بخط يبدأ من ساحل البحر المتوسط إلى نقطة على خليج العقبة، تقع شرق طابا وغرب أم الرشراش المحتلة من الكيان الصهيونى (باسم إيلات)، هذه الاتفاقية أبرمت قبل تأسيس المملكة العربية السعودية بقرابة الثلاثين عاما. 
بل إن مهندسى نابليون بونابرت قاموا برسم خارطة لسيناء مدرج بها الجزيرتان وهناك خرائط منسوبة لبعثة بالمر الإنجليزية وبها الجزيرتان. 
ويقال إن هذه المعلومات وتلك الخرائط كانت مع الوفد المصرى المفاوض مع الكيان الصهيونى فى قضية طابا التى حكم بمصريتهما دوليا بعد الاطلاع على تلك الوثائق. ومن الجانب الآخر فإن الوثائق الوحيدة الموجودة لدى المملكة العربية السعودية الشقيقة بشأن الجزيرتين، هى رسالة الملك عبد العزيز للحكومة المصرية بشأن تأجير أو ترك الجزيرتين لمصر، بسبب مواجهة مصر للكيان الصهيونى وأيضا بسبب ضعف البحرية السعودية. 
وتشير المعلومات أيضا إلى أن السعودية تتمسك بهذه الجزر بسبب اكتشاف شركة شيفرون الأمريكية للغاز، أسفل جزيرة صنافير المواجهة للساحل السعودى ويقال إن مبارك رفض موضوع الجسر بين مصر والسعودية بسبب هذا الأمر.
مسألة ترسيم الحدود واعتبار الجزيرتين سعوديتين استفزت عددا من القانونيون والمحامين على رأسهم المحامى خالد على، الذى أقام دعوى قضائية لوقف إجراءات ترسيم الحدود، وهناك أيضا محامون آخرون قاموا بفعل ذلك مثل طارق العوضى ومالك عدلى وغيرهما، حيث يرى الجميع أن الاتفاق كان مفاجئا للشعب المصرى ولم يكن نتيجة حوار وطنى ومجتمعى لأنه ما لم يكن الحوار فى هذه الأمور فمتى يكون الحوار؟ كما أن الحكومة التى اتخذت هذا الإجراء، لم تشرح للشعب أى معلومات عن سبب ترسيم الحدود فى هذا التوقيت تحديدا، ولماذا تجاهلت مواد الدستور التى تشير إلى إجراءات واضحة ومحددة لا ينبغى تجاوزها بأى حال من الأحوال.

أيضا خبراء القانون الدستورى وعلى رأسهم الدكتور محمد نور فرحات، الذى قال بوضوح لـ «الأهرام العربى»: إن هذا الأمر يقوم على فرضين الأول :
إما أن تكون الجزيرتان جزءا من الإقليم المصرى، وهذا ما أميل إليه شخصيا، ففى هذه الحالة لا يجوز وفقا للفقرة الثالثة من المادة 151 من الدستور التنازل عنهما، سواء باستفتاء أم بموافقة البرلمان أم بغير استفتاء أم بغير موافقة البرلمان، لأن التنازل عن أجزاء من الإقليم محظور دستوريا.
الفرض الثانى: ألا تكون الجزيرتان من الإقليم المصرى وإن كانت مصر كان لها السيادة عليها منذ 1906 حتى الآن، خصوصا أن مصر استردتها من الاحتلال الإسرائيلى مرتين عامى 56 و67، وأعيدتا إلى السيادة المصرية وفق المعاهدة مع إسرائيل، إذن ووفقا للفقرة الثانية من المادة 151 التى تشترط استفتاء شعبيا على المعاهدات المتعلقة بالسيادة قبل العرض على البرلمان. 
وعلى مستوى الأحزاب السياسية، فهناك رفض شديد من قيادات بعض الأحزاب وعلى رأسها بالطبع رئيس حزب الكرامة السابق ومؤسس التيار الشعبى والمرشح الرئاسى حمدين صباحى، الذى رفض هذا الترسيم وكذلك رفضه أيضا حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، حيث قال الأستاذ مدحت الزاهد: حزبنا أعلن دهشته من وجود تعديلات فى ترسيم الحدود، وتنازل مصر عن جزيرتين على الرغم من أن الموضوع سبقته مشاورات كثيرة أحيطت بتعتيم شديد على الرغم من أن الأمر يمس السيادة المصرية والحدود المصرية فإنه يجب إطلاع الرأى العام على هذه المشاورات، التى من المؤكد أنها كانت تجرى منذ فترة طويلة، والغريب فى الأمر وطبقا لما نشر بجريدة الأهرام أن رئيس الوزراء قال إننا قمنا بالاتصال بالجانب الإسرائيلى وأكدنا له التزام السعودية بالمعاهدات إزاء الجزيرتين، وذلك حتى قبل أن يعرض الأمر على مجلس الشعب وقبل أن يبدى الشعب أى رأى فى مثل هذا الاتفاق، فنحن نعترض على هذا التعتيم واتخاذ مثل هذه الإجراءات فى غيبة الشعب المصرى والقوى السياسية المصرية .
الأمر الثانى وهو أمر مهم أيضا أن غالبية المحللين الذين يتحدثون فى هذا الأمر يقولون، إن هذه الجزر ليست مصرية دون تقديم أى سند أو دليل على كلامهم هذا، أما التاريخ فيقول عكس هذا تماما، فالخرائط منذ الحملة الفرنسية وفى خرائط العثمانيين وخرائط الإنجليز تقول: إن هذه الجزر تقع فى محيط الدولة المصرية فهناك استهانة بالحدود التاريخية والجغرافية، ومحاولة تشويه الحقائق بالرجوع إلى أحداث لاحقة، ولو اقتنعنا جدلا أن هذه الجزر سعودية، وأن الحكومة التى تصدق هذه الخرافة لم تحترم الرأى العام المصرى وتقول له إننا أخذنا تعهدات أن هذه الجزر لن تستخدم لأغراض تضر بالأمن القومى المصرى، لأنها المفتاح لباب المندب وقناة ربط بين البحر الأبيض والأحمر، الذى يمكن من خلاله أن تقوم إسرائيل بعمل مشروع قناة البحر الميت بتفاهم إسرائيلى- أردنى - سعودى، ويمكن أن تكون هذه الجزر مكانا لرعاية الجماعات الإرهابية المسلحة أو إنشاء قواعد عسكرية أمريكية، حتى الحكومة لم تتعب نفسها، وتقول إننا حصلنا على ضمانات، إلا أننا نفاجأ بأنه قد تم ترسيم وقياس وبت فى الأمر، حتى إن السلطات السعودية نفسها لم يكن لديها من المستندات ما يثبت أحقيتها فى هذه الجزر، لكن الجانب المصرى قد وفر لها هذه الوثائق، فالموضوع غريب ومريب جدا ويمس السيادة المصرية بشكل مباشر وحقوقها التاريخية غير القابلة للتفريط، سواء كانت الدولة السعودية أم غيرها أم أى طرف فى العالم، ونحن نعترف ونقر أنه تم التعامل مع هذا الموضوع بمنتهى الاستهتار والتسيب، ومن كل الزوايا نحن نعارض هذا التوجه، ونطالب مجلس الشعب بالنظر فى هذا الموضوع، وطرحه على استفتاء شعبى وحوار مجتمعى شامل، بل إن هذه الحكومة يجب أن تستقيل بعد أن تعاملت مع هذا الملف بهذا الكم من الإهمال والاستهتار فى موضوع يمس مستقبل مصر ومستقبل الأجيال المقبلة وسيادتنا على أرضنا، فالعلاقات السياسية تمر بأزمات مختلفة، فاليوم أنت حليف ومن الممكن أن تكون غدا عدوا، فكان يجب أن نأخذ ضمانات قوية بعيدا عن الكلمات المجردة. 
وكذلك كان موقف النائبة نادية هنرى، نائب رئيس الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب المصريين الأحرار التى قالت: إن إبرام اتفاقية تجديد الحدود بين البلدين وعودة تيران وصنافير الواقعتين فى المياه الإقليمية بالبحر للسعودية أمر مخالف للمادة 151 من الدستور المصرى وقالت هنرى إن ترسيم الحدود من أعمال السيادة التى تتطلب العودة للشعب باستفتاء شعبى، وليس فقط موافقة البرلمان .
أما على المستوى الأكاديمى فإن الدكتور محمد سيف الدولة والمتابع للشأن الصهيونى يقول: ليس لرئيس الجمهورية ولا لغيره حق التنازل عن أرض الوطن، وأن تيران وصنافير أراض مصرية، آلت إلينا بالاختصاص التاريخى، وأصبحت جزءا لا يتجزأ من أرض الوطن.  ولا تخضع للقواعد المنظمة لترسيم الحدود البحرية. 
وأوضحت أنه لا يحق لكائن من كان أن يتنازل عنها للغير، سواء كان رئيس الجمهورية أم البرلمان المصرى أم السلطة القضائية، أم كلهم مجتمعون، كما لا يحق التنازل عنها ولو باستفتاء شعبى لأن الأرض هى ملكية تاريخية مشتركة بين كل الأجيال؛ الحالية والماضية والقادمة، فلا يحق لجيل واحد أن يتنازل عنها.
ولو افترضنا جدلا أن كل الشعب المصرى قد أجمع على التفريط فيها أو التنازل عنها، لكان هذا تصرفا باطلا، لأنه بذلك يعتدى على ملكية الأجيال المقبلة. فليس له سوى حق الانتفاع بهذه الأرض التى ورثها عن آبائه وأجداده، الذين ناضلوا لعشرات القرون لكى يستقروا عليها ويختصوا بها ويدافعوا عنها ويسلموها له كأمانة، ليقوم بدوره فى حمايتها والحفاظ عليها والاحتفاظ بها كعهدة وأمانة غالية ومقدسة، ويسلمها هو الآخر إلى الجيل التالى حرة ومستقلة وآمنة وهكذا.  لذلك نقول إن الاوطان لا تباع ولا تشترى ولا تستبدل.
وبناء عليه، فإن الاتفاقية التى تم بموجبها تنازل مصر عن جزيرتى تيران وصنافير للمملكة العربية السعودية، هى اتفاقية باطلة. وكل من يوقعها أو يوافق عليها يستوجب المساءلة والمحاسبة.
لكن ما موقف الكيان الصهيونى؟
بالنسبة لإسرائيل فإن جزيرتى تيران وصنافير تحظيان بأهمية خاصة، لأن الملاحة الصهيونية من إفريقيا والشرق الأقصى تمر عبر مضيق تيران، يقول الدكتور إيهود عيلام، الباحث فى شئون الأمن القومى والنظرية الحربية فى مقال على موقع walla الإسرائيلى:
كانت إسرائيل وفى ضوء موقعها بقلب العالم العربى، دائما حساسة للغاية تجاه طرق ملاحتها، ومع كل التطورات التى شهدها النقل الجوى، كانت الملاحة الحرة ولا تزال تمثل أهمية قصوى بالنسبة لإسرائيل. فإغلاق مضيق تيران، مخرج إسرائيل للبحر الأحمر على يد المصريين فى عام 1955 وفى 1967، كان أحد الأسباب التى أدت فى النهاية لاندلاع الحرب".
واحتلت إسرائيل الجزيرة التى تبلغ مساحتها 80 كم مرتين، الأولى قبل العدوان الثلاثى على مصر؛ حيث نشر الجيش المصرى مدفعيته فى رأس نصرانى بسيناء، المطلة على مضائق تيران، وبحسب المصادر الإسرائيلية فإنّ انسحاب إسرائيل من سيناء وجزيرة تيران، جاء فقط بعد حصول رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلى آنذاك ديفيد بن جوريون على ضمانات مكتوبة بشأن حرية الملاحة فى خليج إيلات من الرئيس الأمريكى دوايت أيزنهاور فى فبراير 1957 كما قال "آهارون ياريف"، رئيس المخابرات الحربية الإسرائيلية ردًا على إغلاق مصر مضيق "تيران": إذا لم ترد إسرائيل على إغلاق المصريين المضيق- لن يكون هناك قيمة لمصداقيتها وقوة ردعها، وسترى الدول العربية فى ضعف إسرائيل فرصة ممتازة لاستهداف أمنها ووجودها ذاته". 
وقال الكاتب الصحفى الإسرائيلى رامى يتصهير، فى مقاله فى جريدة عنيان مركزى الإسرائيلية إن الأمر لا يقتصر على أن إسرائيل منزعجة من هذه الخطوة. فالسعوديون يرغبون فى السيطرة على نحو فاعل على حركة المرور فى قناة السويس، خصوصا حركة المرور القادمة فى موانئ النفط الإيرانى من الخليج الفارسى.
هذا الموقف الصهيونى من الجزيرتين، الذى يرى الكثيرون أن ترسيم الحدود الجديد، سوف يجعل الممرات ممرات دولية والمضايق مضايق دولية بعد أن كانت مصرية، وأصبحت السعودية دولة مجاورة للكيان الصهيونى، وإذا صحت رواية أن السعودية قد تركت الجزيرتين بسبب صراعها مع الكيان الصهيونى، فهل انتهى الصراع بين مصر والكيان الصهيونى الذى ما زال يقرع طبول الحرب ويبشر بحرب قادمة، فهل لو عادت الحرب ستتم إعادة الجزيرتين لمصر وهل الأمور تدار بهذا الشكل؟ 
نحن سردنا هذا السرد وعرضنا هذا العرض ولسنا ضد أى طرف، وإنما نطلب ونطالب بحق الشعب فى القبول أو التنازل أو ترسيم الحدود طبقا للمادة 151 من الدستور. 


جمال عبدالناصر: جزيرة تيران مصرية

جزيرة تيران مصرية وساحل سيناء مصرى . إذا قلنا المياه الإقليمية 3 أميال فهى مياه إقليمية مصرية. وإذا قلنا إنها 6 أميال فهى مياه إقليمية مصرية، إذا قلنا إنها 12 ميل فهى مياه إقليمة مصرية. والممر اللى بتمر بيه البواخر بيمر على مسافة أقل من ميل فى السواحل المصرية فى سيناء. 
وعلى هذا الأساس نحن لم نسمح فى الماضى قبل 1956، للسفن الإسرائيلية إنها تستخدم مضيق تيران، ولم نسمح لها أبدا باستخدام خليج العقبة، وكنا بنفتش كل المراكب اللى بتعدى من هذا المضيق، وكنا فاتحين نقطة جمرك، المراكب الأمريكانى فتشناها والمراكب الإنجليزى فتشناها، والمراكب الفرنساوى فتشناها، الكلام ده استمر لحد سنة 1956، فى سنة 1956 حصلت حرب السويس وصدر الأمر يوم 31 أكتوبر بإخلاء سيناء، والانسحاب من سيناء لمواجهة الاحتلال البريطانى- الفرنسي. وعلى هذا الأساس سحبنا قواتنا من سيناء ورجعت الأسبوع الماضي، فهل إذا عدنا نترك حقنا لا نباشره، ونترك مياهنا الإقليمية لا نباشر سيادتنا عليها، لقد أعدنا حقا سنباشره ومياهنا الإقليمية سنباشر سيادتنا عليها، وأعتقد أن الكلام اللى بيتقال هو الكلام العدوانى، إن المرور فى خليج العقبة مياهنا الإقليمية يعتبر اختراقاً لسيادتنا وهو عمل عدوانى سنقاومه بكل قوة، وأعتقد أن الولايات المتحدة لو تدخلت فى سيادتنا سنواجه هذا التدخل. 
من خطاب الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر فى 23 مايو 1967، الذى أعلن فيه إغلاق مضيق العقبة، الذى اعتبر حينها بمثابة إعلان الحرب على إسرائيل.

رابط دائم:
http://arabi.ahram.org.eg/NewsQ/80143.aspx


----------



## Maran+atha (17 أبريل 2016)

الخرائط دي من مكتبة الكونجرس في واشنطن, المكتبة دي تحديدا بتضم اكبر موسوعة للخرائط القديمة.وبتبين ان جزيره صنافير وتيران ملك للسعوديه https://www.loc.gov/resource/g7420.ct003769/
ده لينك لخريطة رسمية سنة 1900, الخريطة بتحدد حدود مصر بالاحمر و حدود الدولة العثمانية بالاصفر, بالامكان تكبير حجم الخريطه و هنشوف جزر تيران و صنافير بالاصفر
https://www.loc.gov/item/2009580104/
دي خريطة تانيه من سنة 1922, بتوضح حدود مصر بلون اخضر فاتح و طبعا الجزر مرسومه بلون مختلف
https://www.loc.gov/item/2001620692/
الخريطة دي لسنة 1947 و دي منشوره بأسم خريطة الدول العربية ما عدا مصر و ظاهر فيها جزيره تيران باللون الابيض نفس اللون اللي مرسوم به اراضي الدول العربية
https://www.loc.gov/item/2013593015/
الخريطه الاخيره دي لسنة 1955, و المفاجأه ان الخريطة دي فيها خط بيفصل حدود مصر و السعودية و اللي بيظهر بشكل قاطع ان الجزر دي تابعه لحدود السعودية


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 أبريل 2016)

انت تتبنى سعوديتهما
وانا اتبنى مصريتهما
وكل منا يرجح ما يقرأه
والخلاف لا يفسد للود قضية
ولكنى( ضد المظاهرات أو التخوين)
واصلى ان يكون الخير لمصرنا الحبيبة
شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 أبريل 2016)

تصريحات السفير المصرى الاسبق بالسعودية مع عمرو أديب
http://www.ahram-canada.com/100837/


----------



## Maran+atha (18 أبريل 2016)

من جريدة اليوم السابع
نص كلمة مفيد شهاب أمام فئات الشعب..أستاذ القانون الدولى: الدلائل التاريخية والجغرافية والقانونية تثبت ملكية السعودية لـ"تيران وصنافير"..وإدارة مصر للجزيرتين لا تعطيها الحق فى السيادة عليهما

كتب محمد شرقاوى
الأحد، 17 أبريل 2016 09:41 م
قال الدكتور مفيد شهاب، أستاذ القانون الدولى، ووزير شئون مجلسى الشعب والشورى سابقًا، إن هناك فرق ما بين السيادة والإدارة، فالقانون الدولى لا يعرف ما يُسَمَّى بـ"الملكية".

وأضاف شهاب لممثلى فئات الشعب الأربعاء الماضى قبل اللقاء الذى جمعهم مع الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى بقصر الاتحادية، والتى ينشر "اليوم السابع" نص كلمته: "كلمة الملكية تعنى فى القانون الخاص أنا أملك أرضًا، والقانون الدولى يعنى الدولة والشعب والإقليم والسلطة والسيادة، لا نقول إنها تملك القطعة دى بينما نقول السيادة، والسيادة فى القانون الدولى هى مقابل الملكية فى القانون الخاص، ومن العرض التاريخى الذى تولاه رئيس الوزراء وسامح شكرى وزير الخارجية، واضح إن من حيث كل الدلائل التاريخية والجغرافية والقانونية، أن هاتين الجزيرتين سعوديتين، إنما طُلِبَ من مصر سنة 1950 حمايتهما لعدم قدرة السعودية، فتولت مصر بطلب من المملكة السعودية إدارتهما وحمايتهما، ولكن تبقى السيادة للسعودية".

وأوضح شهاب: "الوضع القانونى لمصر من عام 1950 حتى اليوم هو أنها دولة قبلت أن تتولى إدارة الجزيرتين وحمايتهما، ولكن السيادة قانونًا لصاحبها -أى المملكة- إلا إذا تنازل صاحبها عنها، أو إلا إذا اِكْتُسِبَت السيادة عليها بالتقادم، والقانون الدولى مافيهوش حاجة اسمها تقادم، حتى وضع اليد فى الأراضى كان زمان، إنما دلوقتى مفيش حاجة اسمها وضع يد، كلنا فتحنا عنينا على إن الجزيرتين مصريتين وهو ده اللى عمل لَبْس أمام الرأى العام، وعيشنا كلنا فاهمين إن دى أرضنا بقالنا 60 سنة، بسبب أن إدارتهما وحمايتهما تابعة لمصر، ولكن لابد من معرفة الحقائق تفصيلاً".

وتابع مفيد شهاب: "فلما عشنا إن مصر هى اللى بتدير، انطبع في ذهننا أن مصر هى صاحبة السيادة، ولكن بعد الفحص والأدلة، فدى إدارة وليست سيادة.. والإدارة مؤقتة لابد أن تنتهى في يوم ما، ولكن السيادة مستمرة للسعودية إلا إذا تم التنازل وهو ما لم يحدث، والسعودية أرسلت أكثر من جواب تطلب فيها تسليم الجزيرتين، وقلنا لها حاضر ولكننا نترجى بسبب الظروف التى تمر بها المنطقة إننا مؤقّتًا مانرجعهمش، وهذا بيؤكد إنهما ملك السعودية، ومطالبتها المستمرة دليل على أنهما سعوديتين، وأنا اللى بدير بقول له أنا بعترف لك إن أنا مجرد مدير، وبسبب الإكثار من طلبات السعودية، اجتمع مجلس الوزراء لردهما، ووزير الخارجية سامح شكرى مواطن مخلص وجاد، لا يكتفى برأيه، وشَكَّلَ لجنة، ولى الشرف أن أكون معه فى هذه اللجنة".

وأضاف: "وذهبت للخارجية عدة مرات وأنا ماليش صفة، أنا كنت أستاذ فى كلية الحقوق جامعة القاهرة، أستاذ قانون دولى، وتخصصى الدقيق الحدود الدولية، تجربتى فى تجربة طابا، وبعد ما انتهينا ووزير الخارجية كتب الخطاب بتاعه، قال لي امضى جانبى، والمسألة مش سياسية، المسألة قانونية

واستطرد شهاب: "مصر تقر أن هذين الجزيرتين سعوديتين، عملنا فى هذا الموضوع أسابيع، وجبنا كُتُب تاريخ، وكتب جغرافيا، وخرائط، حتى تولّدت لدينا القناعة فكتبنا الصيغة، فهل يُعْقَل إن كل اللجان التى شُكِّلَت تسرعت دون دراسة الموضوع بعناية؟ وهناك خطابات متبادلة بين وزارة الخارجية المصرية ونظيرتها السعودية، واضحة الدلالة بأن الجزيرتين سعوديتين، فالإدارة تحملتها مصر نتيجة الخوف من التهديدات الإسرائيلية لهما آنذاك".

وقال: "الاتفاق اللى اتعمل بعد مفاوضات طويلة جدًا فى ترسيم الحدود وخط الأساس، كان منذ عام 1990، واتعمل قانون دولى للبحار أدى إلى أن الجزيرتين تقع فى المياه الإقليمية السعودية، والمفروض إن السلطة التنفيذية تعد المشروع، ويحال لمجلس النواب، والبرلمان له القرار الأخير، وتسرى الاتفاقية من يوم تبادل الاتفاقيات".

وأنهى كلامه: "أنا بضمير المتخصص الذى لا يعمل بالسياسة، واللى عاش التجربة بإخلاص شديد، أقول إن اللى تم ده صحيح قانونًا، وبشرف، وبتكليف من رئيس الوزراء، والخارجية، وراعيت ضميرى.. وضميرى مستريح".


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 أبريل 2016)

احمد السيد النجار... رئيس مجلس ادارة الاهرام
مقالي عن تيران وصنافير

تيران وصنافير وقواعد تأسيس الأوطان والدول
أحمد السيد النجار
تعلو الحقائق على الآراء مهما كانت وجاهتها. وينبغي أن تكون الحقائق الجغرافية والسياسية والإنسانية والعسكرية هي المحدد للموقف من قضية جزر تيران وصنافير سواء في النقاش البرلماني أو النخبوي أو الشعبي حتى تتجاوز مصر قضية الجزيرتين بشكل آمن قائم على قواعد الحق والحقيقة. وهذا التجاوز الآمن ضرورة قصوى لبلد تعرض لما فيه الكفاية من الاضطراب السياسي والأمني ويحتاج لدرجة عالية من النضج في معالجة أي قضية، وإلى بناء التوافق الوطني بشأن القضايا المصيرية قبل اتخاذ أي قرار بشأنها. وإذا كان الاستدمار الأوروبي قد ترك ألغاما في تقسيم الحدود بين الدول، فإن المصالح الوطنية والعلاقات بين الأشقاء في الإقليم العربي تتطلب معالجة هذه الأمور بحكمة وبصورة تحافظ على قوة ومتانة تلك العلاقات.
وإذا بدأنا بالتاريخ فإن البحر الأحمر كان أقرب لبحيرة مصرية على مر التاريخ من عهد المصريين القدماء حيث لم تكن هناك قوى أو دول أخرى على الضفة الشرقية للبحر حينما كانت السفن المصرية في حركة دائبة عبر ذلك البحر لتمرير التجارة مع شرق إفريقيا ومع بعض القبائل المتناثرة على الضفة الشرقية عندما ظهرت في عصور متأخرة بعد بدء الحضارة والدولة في مصر بآلاف السنين. 
وفي العصور الوسطى كان البحر معبرا للتجارة بين الشرق والغرب وكانت الرسوم التي تحصلها الدولة المملوكية من تلك التجارة التي تمر عبر البحر والبر المصري سببا مهما في ثرائها. وقاتلت الدولة المملوكية التي كانت تحكم مصر دفاعا عن ممرها التجاري ضد البرتغاليين في معركة "ديو" البحرية في البحر العربي بعد أن اجتازت البحر الأحمر لملاقاة البرتغاليين الذين كانوا يدشنون الممر الملاحي الدولي الجديد عبر رأس الرجاء الصالح.
وإذا تركنا التاريخ القديم والوسيط فإن تأسيس الدولة الحديثة في مصر منذ عصر محمد على وابنه إبراهيم باشا باعث العسكرية المصرية والذي قاد الجيش المصري لأعظم الانتصارات، بنى التأكيد التاريخي على مصرية البحر الأحمر وخليج العقبة والجزر الواقعة فيه. 
وعندما حان وقت الانفصال الرسمي بين مصر والدولة العثمانية أو بين الخديوية الجليلة المصرية والدولة العلية على حد تعبير أنطون صفير بك في موسوعته "محيط الشرائع"، تم وضع حدود مصر في خليج العقبة والحدود مع كل من ولاية الحجاز العثمانية ومتصرفية القدس، والتي كانت ضمن أهم السندات المصرية في استعادة طابا من الكيان الصهيوني. وفور عقد تلك المعاهدة في 1 أكتوبر 1906 قام الجيش المصري باحتلال مواقعة في جزيرتي تيران وصنافير تأكيدا للسيادة المصرية عليهما بعد الاستقلال الكامل عن الدولة العثمانية وطبقا لما تم الاتفاق عليه في تلك المعاهدة. ولابد من الإشادة بالمستشارة الجليلة هايدي فاروق لسعيها الدؤوب لتوثيق الحقائق والخرائط المتعلقة بملكية الجزيرتين، وهذا التوثيق لابد من الاستفادة منه في البرلمان والجدل العام حول هذه القضية.
الحفناوي وهيكل وتبعية الجزيرتين
في كتابه "قناة السويس ومشكلاتها المعاصرة" (مكتبة النهضة المصرية، القاهرة 1956)، يشير الدكتور مصطفى الحفناوي أحد أبطال تأميم قناة السويس، إلى جزيرتي تيران وصنافير بقوله (صـ 462) "أما عن الجزيرتين اللتين احتلتهما مصر في خليج العقبة فهما جزيرتان مصريتان سبق أن احتلتهما القوات المصرية عام 1906 أثناء وضع الحدود بين مصر والبلاد العثمانية، فلم يكن في ذلك الاحتلال مفاجأة. ومنذ أن انتهت العلاقة بين مصر والدولة العثمانية ظلت الجزيرتين مصريتين". ولم تكن المملكة العربية السعودية قد تأسست أصلا في ذلك الحين إذ أنها أصبحت دولة عام 1932.
ويضيف الحفناوي في موضع آخر من كتابه (صـ467) "لكن مصر اكتفت بمباشرة هذه الحقوق (يقصد حقوق تفتيش السفن الأجنبية العابرة في مياهها الإقليمية) في موانيها وفي مياهها الداخلية أي قناة السويس وخليج العقبة وهذا الأخير هو مياه إقليمية". 
وفي 29 يوليو عام 1951 كتب السفير البريطاني في مصر رالف ستيفنسون خطابا لوزير الخارجية المصري هذا نصه: "كُلفت من حكومتي أن أبلغ معاليكم أن المملكة المتحدة مستعدة للاتفاق بشأن السفن البريطانية ما عدا السفن الحربية، تلك السفن التي تمر رأسا من السويس إلى الأدبية أو إلى العقبة، وذلك بأن تقوم السلطات الجمركية المصرية في السويس أو في الأدبية بعد تفتيش السفن ومنح شهادة بذلك، بإخطار السلطات البحرية المصرية في جزيرة تيران حتى لا تقوم بإجراء زيارة (زيارة تفتيش) أخرى لتلك السفن. ومن الناحية الأخرى ستخضع جميع السفن البريطانية للإجراءات العادية حينما تمر بمياه مصر الإقليمية وسأكون ممتنا لو تفضلتم معاليكم بالإفادة بقبول الحكومة المصرية للاتفاق المشار إليه" وهذا النص منشور في كتاب "قناة السويس ومشكلاتها المعاصرة" صـ 471. 
وهكذا فإن بريطانيا وهي دولة الاحتلال لمصر المستقلة جزئيا آنذاك، تقر بالسيادة المصرية على جزيرة تيران، بل وتقر بسلطة التفتيش المصرية القائمة في جزيرة تيران كسلطة لتفتيش السفن العابرة في خليج العقبة. وللعلم فإن من يقرأ الكتاب سيلمس شعورا عروبيا قويا وموقفا شديد الإيجابية تجاه المملكة العربية السعودية من الدكتور مصطفى الحفناوي مؤلف الكتاب، بما يعني أن ما كتبه لا ينبع من عداء للمملكة بل هو انتصار للحق ولحقائق التاريخ السياسي والجغرافي.
وحتى النص الذي اقتبسه البعض وتم ترويجه عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي من كتاب "سنوات الغليان" للراحل الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل، تم تفسيره بصورة غير دقيقة للإيحاء بأنه يؤيد تبعية الجزيرتين للملكة العربية السعودية. ويشير النص الوارد في صـ 91 من الكتاب المذكور إلى أن "السياسة المصرية استقرت على خيار يعطي للملك سعود ملك المملكة العربية السعودية مهمة مواصلة بحث هذه القضية (قضية المرور الصهيوني من خليج العقبة) مع الإدارة الأمريكية. وكان هو من أكثر المتحمسين لهذا الخيار على أساس عدة اعتبارات أولها أن جزر صنافير وتيران التي كانت مصر تمارس منها سلطة التعرض للملاحة الإسرائيلية في الخليج هي جزر سعودية وضعها (الملك سعود) تحت تصرف مصر بترتيب خاص بين القاهرة والرياض. 
والنص هنا يشير بوضوح إلى الاعتبارات الموجودة لدى الملك سعود التي جعلته يتحمس للقيام ببحث هذه القضية مع الأمريكيين، وهي لا تعني أن تلك كانت قناعة مصر أو هيكل بشأن تبعية الجزيرتين. ومن البديهي أن موقف هيكل من تبعية الجزيرتين لا يختلف إطلاقا عن موقف الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر من هذه القضية وهو الذي كان المنظر الأهم للعهد الناصري في الشأن السياسي الداخلي وفي العلاقات الدولية والإقليمية. وموقف الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر موثق بشأن يقينه المبني على الحقائق والتاريخ بأن الجزيرتين مصريتين. 
وسواء في التاريخ القديم أو الوسيط أو الحديث والخرائط المتاحة من تلك العصور فإن الجزيرتين والبحر الأحمر وخليج العقبة كانت تحت سيادة مصر أيا كانت الدولة التي تحكمها.
وعندما احتاجت الجزيرتين للدفاع عنهما وبذل الدماء من أجلهما في الصراع مع الكيان الصهيوني الذي تأسس بالاغتصاب ويستمر بالعدوان، لم يكن هناك سوى مصر وجنودها الذين دفعوا أرواحهم دفاعا عن الجزيرتين ووثقوا بالدم ملكية مصر لهما فالأرض لمن يستقر فيها ويرتبط تاريخيا بها وبتفاصيلها ويدافع عنها عندما تتعرض للأخطار والأطماع. 
وعندما عقد الرئيس الأسبق أنور السادات اتفاقيات التسوية مع الكيان الصهيوني (كامب ديفيد عام 1978، واتفاقية التسوية عام 1979) شملت التريبات الأمنية جزيرتي تيران وصنافير باعتبارهما جزيرتين مصريتين طبقا للحدود المصرية المعترف بها دوليا ولدى الأمم المتحدة.
ولأن حدود الدول تتأسس عبر التاريخ طبقا لفقه أو أصول تأسيس الأوطان والدول، فإنه من المفيد إلقاء نظرة سريعة على أصول وآليات تأسيس الأوطان والدول...
أصول تأسيس الأوطان والدول
تتأسس الأوطان حين تكف الجماعات البشرية عن الترحال وتستقر في أرض محددة ترتبط حياتها وأمنها بمفرداتها وبمواردها. وتكون تلك الجماعات مجتمعا مستقرا مستعدا للدفاع عن تلك الأرض ضد أي جماعات أخرى طامعة فيها. وتتعمد ملكية الجماعات البشرية للأرض في صورة وطن بالبذل والتضحية والدماء والأرواح في معارك الدفاع عنها. وتفرز المنعطفات التاريخية للشعوب بالذات في معارك الوجود والمصير، أبطالا يتحولون إلى رموز للمجد وللقوة المعنوية التي يمكن استلهامها في أوقات الأزمات. كما أن الأديان البدائية رفعت حدود الدولة إلى مرتبة القداسة لجعل الدفاع عنها واجبا مقدسا قبل أن تحوله الدول الوطنية إلى واجب وطني وأخلاقي وقانوني. كما أن بعض الأماكن الدينية المقدسة تتحول إلى رمز للأمة يستنهض همم وأرواح أبنائها ويشعل نيران الوطنية المقدسة لمواجهة أي معتد على تلك الأماكن المقدسة. وحتى الفن كآلية للحشد والتعبئة من قديم الأزل يلهب حماس الجماهير برموز الأمة وأبطالها وقدسية حدودها ومقدساتها. وفي رائعة السنباطي وأم كلثوم وصالح جودت "الثلاثية المقدسة" نجد نموذجا بديعا لاستنهاض الأمة للدفاع عن مقدساتها.
وعودة لفقه تأسيس الأوطان، فإن بعض الجماعات البشرية تستقر أحيانا في موقعين بالتبادل بصورة موسمية مرتبطة بتغيرات الطقس ويصبح كلاهما موطنا ومستقَرا بالذات بالنسبة للجماعات البشرية التي تمتهن الرعي. 
وتشير خبرات التاريخ إلى أن الجماعات المرتحلة ما قبل الوطن والدولة تكون باختيارها أو بإجبار الظروف لها جماعات محاربة سواء للدفاع عن نفسها إزاء الجماعات التي تجابهها أثناء الترحال، أو للإغارة والسلب من الجماعات المستقرة المنتجة، أو لقطع طريق القوافل والعيش من عائد السلب والنهب والسبي والهروب من انتقام الجماعات التي قامت بالاعتداء عليها أو على قوافلها. لكنها في النهاية وعلى مدار التاريخ وما ينبئنا به تستقر بعد ذلك وتؤسس وطنا ودولة أو تذوب كليا في كيان آخر أو تندثر إذا تلقت هزيمة ساحقة ونهائية من دولة أو جماعة أخرى.
ويمكن أن تؤسس الجماعات البشرية وطن تعيش فيه لحقب طويلة بلا دولة في نظام تحكمه الأعراف ويتسم بسيادة النموذج العائلي القائم على مساهمة الجميع في العمل واقتسام الناتج حسب الحاجة بصورة قائمة على التضامن وفقا للقيم العائلية. 
لكن خبرة التاريخ تشير إلى حتمية تأسيس الدولة كبناء فوقي يفرزه المجتمع لمواجهة التحديات التي تواجه المجتمع من جماعات طامعة في أراضيه، أو لإدارة الانقسامات التي تتولد داخله بسبب التفاوت في القوة والاستحواذ والسيطرة والملكيات والدخول حتى لا تقوم المجموعات المتنافرة المواقع والمصالح بتدمير بعضها البعض وتدمير الجماعة كلها والوطن نفسه. 
الوطن لا يُعار في الوغى ويُستعاد وقت السلم
لا يرد ضمن تصنيف الوطن أن تقوم دولة بالتنازل عن أرض تحت سيادتها إلى دولة أخرى لتقوم عوضا عنها بالدفاع عن تلك الأرض في مواجهة الطامعين. فهذا التخلي عن أرض تحت السيادة تفاديا لدفع الدم دفاعا عنها، يخرجها من تعريف أرض الوطن بالنسبة للدولة التي قامت بالتخلي عن تلك الأرض، ويدخلها بشكل أصيل وعميق ضمن حدود الوطن للدولة التي قامت بالدفاع عنها. وفقه تأسيس وحماية الأوطان لا يتضمن التخلي أو التأجير فالوطن ليس غرفة للإيجار، ولا يُعار للآخرين زمن الحرب الدفاعية عنه ويُستعاد بعد انتهاء الحرب وعقد التسويات السياسية. وبالتالي فإن القول بان المملكة العربية السعودية تنازلت عن الجزيرتين لمصر لتفادي ما يقتضيه الدفاع عنهما من مواجهة مع الكيان الصهيوني الطامع فيهما، وأن لها الحق في استعادتهما، هو قول يتناقض كليا مع معنى الوطن ومقتضيات الانتماء له، فضلا عن أن الجزيرتين كانتا قبل تاسيس المملكة العربية السعودية تابعتين لمصر وهي المالك الأصلي لهما على مدار التاريخ.
الوطن والدولة في مصر
خلال العصر المطير فيما يسمى الآن بالصحراء الكبرى والذي انتهى قبل الميلاد بعشرة آلاف عام، كانت صحارى مصر الغربية والشرقية الحالية مكسوة بغطاء خضري وتعج بالقطعان وبجماعات بشرية بعضها عملاق والبعض الآخر كبير أو متوسط أو صغير. وكانت وحدة الأصل أو وحدة الظروف الطبيعية تجمعها وتخلق رابطا عميقا بينها تعاونا أو صراعا. وعندما انتهى العصر المطير وبدأ الجفاف الرهيب يضرب تلك الأرض وأنهارها التي صارت وديانا جافة، بدأت الجماعات البشرية في الصراع على موارد المياه، أو الارتحال الاضطراري إلى مواقع جديدة تتوفر فيها سبل الحياة وأولها المياه. واتجهت الكتلة الأكبر إلى وادي نهر النيل ودلتاه العظيمة لتكون المجتمع المصري المستمر بذلك التكوين الأساسي رغم كل عواصف التاريخ والمجموعات الصغيرة المهاجرة التي اندمجت فيه. 
واستقرت بعض الجماعات حول ينابيع المياه في الواحات الباقية كشاهد على الحياة في قلب الصحراء. وارتحلت جماعات كبيرة أخرى باتجاه البحر المتوسط لتكون بلدان شمال إفريقيا حيث استمرت معدلات سقوط الأمطار كافية لتأمين الحياة للإنسان والنبات والحيوان.
وتوحدت أقاليم مصر في الوحدة الأولى في الألف السادسة قبل الميلاد. وبعد زمن طويل على بداية تلك الوحدة، تفككت مصر مرة أخرى لمدة ألف عام تقريبا. وذاق الشعب المصري الأمرين من صراعات الأقاليم خلال عصر التفكك. وعندما توحدت مصر ثانيا في عهد الملك مينا قرابة عام 3200 قبل الميلاد، رفع المصريون الدولة في ضمائرهم إلى مرتبة القداسة. وصاروا يقبلون ظلم الدولة ولا يقبلون هوانها أو انهيارها وهو ما فسره البعض ممن يجتزئون التاريخ على أن الشعب المصري شعب لا يثور. لكن الثابت تاريخيا أنه يريد الحفاظ على دولته المقدسة، لكن عندما يزيد الظلم فإن الشعب تكون ثورته كالطوفان. وقد ثار الشعب المصري وأنهى الدولة المصرية القديمة. وعندما انتهت الدولة الوسطى باحتلال الهكسوس (حقخاسوت أو حكام البلاد الأجنبية) لمصر لما يقرب من قرنين من الزمان لم يمت الإيمان بالوطن أو بحدوده المقدسة. وقادت الأسرة 17 نضال الشعب المصري ليسحق الغزاة ويمحو ذكرهم من الدنيا. وانطلقت مصر منذ عهد الأسرة 18 لتكون امبراطورية شاسعة من قلب إفريقيا جنوبا، إلى قلب الصحراء الكبرى غربا، إلى جرابلس شمالا حيث توجد حتى الآن مسلة تحتمس الثالث أعظم الملوك المحاربين على الحدود السورية-التركية، إلى العراق شرقا حيث ولدت الملكة "تي" في مملكة ميتاني في شمال العراق وأهدتها أسرتها الحاكمة هناك والتي كانت تدين بالولاء لمصر إلى الملك أمونحوتب الثالث وأنجبت له إخناتون أول الموحدين.  لكن رغم ذلك ظل تعريف الوطن لدى المصريين قاصرا على مصر الأصلية دون ممتلكاتها، فمصر لم تنزع للاستحواذ على الآخرين، ولم تخرج من حدودها إلا لرد العدوان وتأمين الكنانة المحروسة.
وكان تعريف الوطن وأبنائه عند المصريين القدماء يرتبط بنهر النيل، فالوطن يبدأ من منطقة الشلالات القديمة في أقصى النوية حيث اعتبروا أن النيل ينبع من الإله "نون" رب المياه الأزلية عند المصريين القدماء ويمتد حتى المصب في البحر المتوسط. أما المصري فهو من يشرب من مياه النيل من مجراه من نقطة الشلالات وحتى المصب. ومع الرحلات التجارية في البحر الأحمر إلى شرق إفريقيا وشبه الجزيرة العربية التي كانت تسكنها أقوام بدائية آنذاك، أصبح البحر الأحمر "بحيرة" مصرية. وقام المصريون القدماء بربط النيل بالبحر الأحمر بقناة سيزوستريس التي تم حفرها في عهد سنوسرت الثالث. ولم تكن هناك قوة تنازعهم في ذلك البحر كله. وبعد أن خضعت مصر لسلسة مدمرة من الاحتلالات الأجنبية استمر المحتلون في اعتبار حدود مصر القديمة هي حدودهم أثناء احتلالهم لها. 
وإذا انتقلنا من العصر القديم إلى العصور الوسطى سنجد أن الأمر استمر كذلك. وكما ورد آنفا فقد قاتل المماليك الذين كانوا يحكمون مصر دفاعا عن الممر التجاري بين الشرق والغرب عبر مصر، لكنهم خسروا معركتهم ضد البرتغاليين. ومع تأسيس الدولة الحديثة في مصر مع وصول محمد على باشا الكبير للحكم، أحكمت مصر سيطرتها على إرثها التاريخي في البحر الأحمر وخليجي السويس والعقبة، وأكدت ملكيتها لجزر تيران وصنافير حينما انفصلت رسميا عن الدولة العثمانية من خلال اتفاقية عام 1906. 
ولم يقطع هذا السياق الخالص لملكية مصر للجزيرتين على مر التاريخ سوى قيام بريطانيا التي كانت تحتل مصر بنقل تبعية الجزيرتين للملكة العربية السعودية عند تأسيسها عام 1932 حيث وقفت بريطانيا بكل قوتها وراء تأسيسها بعد أن أنهت حلم الشريف حسين ببناء دولة عربية كبرى تضم المشرق العربي بأسره. وعندما حانت ساعة الحقيقة وتعرضت الجزيرتان للتهديد من الكيان الصهيوني، أعادت المملكة العربية السعودية الجزيرتين لمصر للدفاع عنهما وعمدت مصر ملكيتها لهما واستعادتهما للوطن الأم بالدم في معارك الدفاع عنهما. وأقر المجتمع الدولي وحتى الكيان الصهيوني بملكية مصر للجزيرتين عبر اتفاقيات التسوية السياسية. ولاعتبارات عملية فإن معالجة هذه القضية ينبغي أن تنطلق من قواعد الحق والحقائق والعدل والصالح العام لمصرنا العظيمة ولأمنها القومي وللاستقرار الإقليمي.


----------



## Maran+atha (18 أبريل 2016)

[YOUTUBE]DsNJ_lxombU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 أبريل 2016)

*ختام الامر انقسم ابناء الوطن بين مؤيد ومعارض بين الداعى لمصرية الجزيرتين وسعودية الجزيرتين.... وتضيع الحقيقة بين هذا وذاك​*ماذا قصد عبد الناصر ؟

سامى شرف
1346طباعة المقال
من جديد وللمرة الثانية والثالثة، اعتقد أننا سنستمر لفترة نعيد ونكتب حول نفس الموضوع فى محاولة لإلقاء بعض الضوء على الوضع العام وكيف نتناوله وكيف تتناوله أيضا بعض فئات المجتمع المصرى خصوصا ذوى المصالح الخاصة او بمعنى آخر ذوى الأجندات الخاصة من اجل الوصول لتحقيق هدف ليس بخاف على احد ألا وهو إحراج النظام أو وضع النظام فى خندق الانتظار او التقهقر وليس التقدم للأمام لتحقيق الاستقرار والعدالة الاجتماعية والحرية للشرفاء . 

وما يثيرنى ومعى الكثيرون أن أصحاب الأجندات الخاصة معروفون بالاسم وهم يكررون ويعيدون ما يثيرونه كالاسطوانة المشروخة. وإذا دققنا فى نوايا هؤلاء ووجوههم لوجدنا أن أبصارهم تتجه نحو الكرسى الذى فشل البعض فى الجلوس عليه فشلا ذريعا (أو من الذين يسعون للجلوس على الكرسى فقط) ، وقد انضم أخيرا لهؤلاء أحدهم وهو هارب من مصر .. يصدر بيانات وفرمانات من خارج البلاد وكأنه الحاكم بأمر الله. 

أقول له إذا كنت نقيا وتحب مصر وقلبك عليها وإذا كنت غير ملوث فلماذا لا تعود إلى بلدك.. فالمعارض الذى يحق له ان يرفع صوته لابد ان يكون واقفا على ارض مصرية.. على تراب بلده وليس هاربا خارجها . 

ناهيك عن أصحاب الأجندات الأجنبية سواء كانوا من ذوى الفكر المتطرف يمينا أو يسارا ومعهم الجماعة الإرهابية ومن يوجهونها ويمولونها . 

إنهم يثيرون موضوعا ثابتا حسمه المتخصصون فى التاريخ والجغرافيا وأكده أساتذة القانون الدولى من ذوى الخبرة الكبيرة ومن الذين خاضوا تجارب سابقة فى أمور وقضايا متشابهة كقضية طابا علي سبيل المثال. 

وأنا هنا أتحدث عن موضوع أو قضية ملكية جزيرتى تيران وصنافير المقطوع بأنهما سعوديتان الملكية وكانتا بالاتفاق السابق بين الطرفين تحت الحماية المصرية فقط وليست الملكية وذلك لقدرة مصر العسكرية على القيام بهذا الدور أكثر من السعودية مادام هناك عدو صهيونى يهدد امن كلا الطرفين السعودى والمصرى. 

وعندما تحقق الهدف من هذا الوضع فمن المفروض أن تعود الأمور لنصابها الأصلى ويعود الوضع لما كان عليه من قبل . 

وبالمناسبة، أقول لمروجى - وبالذات الجماعة الإرهابية - أن الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر قال فى أحد التسجيلات الصوتية إن الجزيرتين مصريتان إنما هو أدلى بهذا التصريح فى ظرف محدد ولسبب يمس الأمن القومى المصرى سنة 1967 فلا يمكن أن تكون الجزيرتان غير مصريتين ويغلق الخليج ، وإنما هو، وباعتبار أن هناك اتفاقا بين البلدين للسماح بالسيادة المصرية على الجزيرتان للأسباب التى ذكرتها آنفا، فهو يحق له غلق الخليج . 

وهنا اضطر للرجوع لأتحدث عن الإعلام الذى يخوض للأسف الشديد فى مواضيع حساسة جدا ومصدره للأسف الشديد فى اغلب الأحيان مواقع تواصل اجتماعى خارجية لا تهدف إلا للإساءة لمصر بل تحاول تخريب ونسف الايجابيات للنيل من مصر ام الدنيا ، أو بفرضية أخرى إتباع البعض الآخر نظرية خالف تعرف سواء عن معرفة او عن جهل وتكون النتيجة بالسالب بالطبع. 

وفى رأيي المتواضع ان الحل لهذه المعضلة او للحد من الحروب المتبادلة بين بعض وسائل الإعلام والنظام ان يتم تعيين وزير للإعلام بجهاز متكامل معه من وسائل التنفيذ سواء المرئية او المسموعة او المكتوبة ــ التليفزيون والإذاعة والصحف القومية ــ مع تقوية ركن أساسي ألا وهو دور مصلحة الاستعلامات وتفعيل أدوات هذه المؤسسة لتمد الخارج والداخل بالحقائق قبل الخوض فى استنتاجات تصب فى اغلب الأحيان فى خانة السالب للنظام وبالتالى للبلاد. وبالمناسبة فإنه لو كان هناك وزير للإعلام لكان فى الإمكان أن يشرح باسم النظام الوقائع تفصيلا بمعنى أن يقوم بشرح أصول الموضوع وتواريخ ووثائق التاريخ ثم يتدرج تفصيلا لشرح رأى وقرارات الأجهزة المعنية كوزارة الخارجية والقوات المسلحة والمخابرات العامة، وهى الجهات المعنية بالأمن القومى المصرى، والتى من حقها أن تقرر او تجهز القاعدة التى يستند اليها صاحب القرار فى اتخاذ قراره وبذلك نتفادى الكثير من الاستنتاجات من كل من هب ودب ويكون قرار صاحب القرار مدعما ومحصنا . 

مصر كما قال رئيسها الوطنى لا تفرط فى ذرة رمل ولا تتحالف ضد أحد بل مصر تسعى للوحدة وللبناء.. مصر 30 يونيو تصون ولا تبدد وتحمى ولا تهدد.. مصر30 يونيو لا تتلقى الأوامر من أحد إلا من شعبها الأبي.. مصر 30 يونيو هي التقدم من اجل تحقيق الحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية والوحدة.. 
(عن موقع جريدة الاهرام)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 أبريل 2016)

*ختام الامر انقسم ابناء الوطن بين مؤيد ومعارض بين الداعى لمصرية الجزيرتين وسعودية الجزيرتين.... وتضيع الحقيقة بين هذا وذاك​*ماذا قصد عبد الناصر ؟

سامى شرف
1346طباعة المقال
من جديد وللمرة الثانية والثالثة، اعتقد أننا سنستمر لفترة نعيد ونكتب حول نفس الموضوع فى محاولة لإلقاء بعض الضوء على الوضع العام وكيف نتناوله وكيف تتناوله أيضا بعض فئات المجتمع المصرى خصوصا ذوى المصالح الخاصة او بمعنى آخر ذوى الأجندات الخاصة من اجل الوصول لتحقيق هدف ليس بخاف على احد ألا وهو إحراج النظام أو وضع النظام فى خندق الانتظار او التقهقر وليس التقدم للأمام لتحقيق الاستقرار والعدالة الاجتماعية والحرية للشرفاء . 

وما يثيرنى ومعى الكثيرون أن أصحاب الأجندات الخاصة معروفون بالاسم وهم يكررون ويعيدون ما يثيرونه كالاسطوانة المشروخة. وإذا دققنا فى نوايا هؤلاء ووجوههم لوجدنا أن أبصارهم تتجه نحو الكرسى الذى فشل البعض فى الجلوس عليه فشلا ذريعا (أو من الذين يسعون للجلوس على الكرسى فقط) ، وقد انضم أخيرا لهؤلاء أحدهم وهو هارب من مصر .. يصدر بيانات وفرمانات من خارج البلاد وكأنه الحاكم بأمر الله. 

أقول له إذا كنت نقيا وتحب مصر وقلبك عليها وإذا كنت غير ملوث فلماذا لا تعود إلى بلدك.. فالمعارض الذى يحق له ان يرفع صوته لابد ان يكون واقفا على ارض مصرية.. على تراب بلده وليس هاربا خارجها . 

ناهيك عن أصحاب الأجندات الأجنبية سواء كانوا من ذوى الفكر المتطرف يمينا أو يسارا ومعهم الجماعة الإرهابية ومن يوجهونها ويمولونها . 

إنهم يثيرون موضوعا ثابتا حسمه المتخصصون فى التاريخ والجغرافيا وأكده أساتذة القانون الدولى من ذوى الخبرة الكبيرة ومن الذين خاضوا تجارب سابقة فى أمور وقضايا متشابهة كقضية طابا علي سبيل المثال. 

وأنا هنا أتحدث عن موضوع أو قضية ملكية جزيرتى تيران وصنافير المقطوع بأنهما سعوديتان الملكية وكانتا بالاتفاق السابق بين الطرفين تحت الحماية المصرية فقط وليست الملكية وذلك لقدرة مصر العسكرية على القيام بهذا الدور أكثر من السعودية مادام هناك عدو صهيونى يهدد امن كلا الطرفين السعودى والمصرى. 

وعندما تحقق الهدف من هذا الوضع فمن المفروض أن تعود الأمور لنصابها الأصلى ويعود الوضع لما كان عليه من قبل . 

وبالمناسبة، أقول لمروجى - وبالذات الجماعة الإرهابية - أن الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر قال فى أحد التسجيلات الصوتية إن الجزيرتين مصريتان إنما هو أدلى بهذا التصريح فى ظرف محدد ولسبب يمس الأمن القومى المصرى سنة 1967 فلا يمكن أن تكون الجزيرتان غير مصريتين ويغلق الخليج ، وإنما هو، وباعتبار أن هناك اتفاقا بين البلدين للسماح بالسيادة المصرية على الجزيرتان للأسباب التى ذكرتها آنفا، فهو يحق له غلق الخليج . 

وهنا اضطر للرجوع لأتحدث عن الإعلام الذى يخوض للأسف الشديد فى مواضيع حساسة جدا ومصدره للأسف الشديد فى اغلب الأحيان مواقع تواصل اجتماعى خارجية لا تهدف إلا للإساءة لمصر بل تحاول تخريب ونسف الايجابيات للنيل من مصر ام الدنيا ، أو بفرضية أخرى إتباع البعض الآخر نظرية خالف تعرف سواء عن معرفة او عن جهل وتكون النتيجة بالسالب بالطبع. 

وفى رأيي المتواضع ان الحل لهذه المعضلة او للحد من الحروب المتبادلة بين بعض وسائل الإعلام والنظام ان يتم تعيين وزير للإعلام بجهاز متكامل معه من وسائل التنفيذ سواء المرئية او المسموعة او المكتوبة ــ التليفزيون والإذاعة والصحف القومية ــ مع تقوية ركن أساسي ألا وهو دور مصلحة الاستعلامات وتفعيل أدوات هذه المؤسسة لتمد الخارج والداخل بالحقائق قبل الخوض فى استنتاجات تصب فى اغلب الأحيان فى خانة السالب للنظام وبالتالى للبلاد. وبالمناسبة فإنه لو كان هناك وزير للإعلام لكان فى الإمكان أن يشرح باسم النظام الوقائع تفصيلا بمعنى أن يقوم بشرح أصول الموضوع وتواريخ ووثائق التاريخ ثم يتدرج تفصيلا لشرح رأى وقرارات الأجهزة المعنية كوزارة الخارجية والقوات المسلحة والمخابرات العامة، وهى الجهات المعنية بالأمن القومى المصرى، والتى من حقها أن تقرر او تجهز القاعدة التى يستند اليها صاحب القرار فى اتخاذ قراره وبذلك نتفادى الكثير من الاستنتاجات من كل من هب ودب ويكون قرار صاحب القرار مدعما ومحصنا . 

مصر كما قال رئيسها الوطنى لا تفرط فى ذرة رمل ولا تتحالف ضد أحد بل مصر تسعى للوحدة وللبناء.. مصر 30 يونيو تصون ولا تبدد وتحمى ولا تهدد.. مصر30 يونيو لا تتلقى الأوامر من أحد إلا من شعبها الأبي.. مصر 30 يونيو هي التقدم من اجل تحقيق الحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية والوحدة.. 
(عن موقع جريدة الاهرام)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 أبريل 2016)

دائما عندما ترتبط الحقيقة بأشخاص تتنازعهم الاهواء فقل  اين انت ياحقيقة فلقد ضعت ايتها الحقيقة وصرت فى متاهة الاشقاء بل الفرقاء
....
انتهى الامر بالنسبة لى بين تيه النفوس
فلأول مرة يتنازع الاشقاء حول ارض منهم من يستميت انها ليست ارضهم ومنهم من يتمسك بها كأنها حياته
وتضيع الحقيقة بين هذا وذاك فلكل منهم ما فى نفسه
...
ليحفظ الرب مصر
وليظهر حقه فى ارضه
....
سلام خلص الكلام


----------



## grges monir (19 أبريل 2016)

اذا كانت ما تقول المستشارة هايدى
ان الجزيرتان مصريتان منذ عام 1906 اى قبل تاسيس السعودية
فكيف تكون الان سعوديتان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولنفترض ان الجزيرتان سعوديتان
فلماذا كان الدفاع عنهما فى حرب 67 و73 بقوات مصرية خالصة
الم يكن بالمنطق الضعيف ان تشارك صاحبة الارض حتى بقوة صغيرة  فى الدفاع عن ارضها
مصر دفعت دماء من ابناء وطنها فى هذة الجزيرتان 
فهل يعقل ان تدفع دم مقابل ارض لا تملكها لمجرد ان السعودية عسكريا ضعيفة
دة حتى اضعف الايمان زيى مبيقولوا كانت قدمت مقاومة شعبية فيها مثل ما فعل الشعب المصرى فى بورسعيد  ازاء العدوان
اقتناعى التام
انها مصالح اقتصادية وسياسية لمصر حاليا اضطرتها لهذا الامر
ليس الامر عن طيب خاطر والا كان من الافضل تاجيلة مثلما حدث قبل ذلك كما يقال


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 أبريل 2016)

وين المشكله اذا مصر دافعت عن السعوديه يوم كانت ضعيفه عسكريا يعني لو سعوديه مو قادره مصر تترك اسرائيل تتحتل الارض! طيب ياما دافعت وياما حكم الحجاز كان تابع لمصر
سنين وبنين حكمتها مصر واعتقد ياجرجس القصه تعود الة قبل تكوين دولة ال سعود المنطقه هذه طول عمرها موجوده واسمها جزيرة العرب مالها علاقه بدولة ال سعود وتاريخها واراضيها ماتنحسب من نشاة ال سعود ..


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وين المشكله اذا مصر دافعت عن السعوديه يوم كانت ضعيفه عسكريا يعني لو سعوديه مو قادره مصر تترك اسرائيل تتحتل الارض! طيب ياما دافعت وياما حكم الحجاز كان تابع لمصر
> سنين وبنين حكمتها مصر واعتقد ياجرجس القصه تعود الة قبل تكوين دولة ال سعود المنطقه هذه طول عمرها موجوده واسمها جزيرة العرب مالها علاقه بدولة ال سعود وتاريخها واراضيها ماتنحسب من نشاة ال سعود ..


 لا يوجد اعتراض ابدا هيفا ان مصر تدافع عن السعودية والعكس وقت المحن
تساؤلى البسيط هيفا 
جزيرتان من المفترض حسب الاتجاة السائد الان انهم سعوديتان
هل يعقل ان لاتدافع السعودية عنهم بجوار مصر حتى لو كانت لا تملك قوة عسكرية لمجرد المشاركة حتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عبد الناصر فى خطاب مسجل لية
قال بالحرف تيران مصرية
يبقى حل من اتنين يا هو كذاب يا السيسى كذاب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Maran+atha (20 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> لا يوجد اعتراض ابدا هيفا ان مصر تدافع عن السعودية والعكس وقت المحن
> تساؤلى البسيط هيفا
> جزيرتان من المفترض حسب الاتجاة السائد الان انهم سعوديتان
> هل يعقل ان لاتدافع السعودية عنهم بجوار مصر حتى لو كانت لا تملك قوة عسكرية لمجرد المشاركة حتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



شكرا كثير للمشاركة
اخى الحبيب جورج 
بالنسبة لسؤالك فالاجابة:
"عبد الناصر كذاب"
فكان عبد الناصر يقول على الجزيتين مصريتين لهدف حمايتهم من اسرائيل
ولكن فالحقيقة ان الجزيرتين ملك المملكة العربية السعودية
من جريدة اليوم السابع


سامى شرف مدير مكتب الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر
مدير مكتب "عبدالناصر" يكشف لغز "تيران وصنافير".. ويؤكد: الجزيرتان سعوديتان وحمايتهما مصرية بالاتفاق مع المملكة.. والزعيم الراحل صرح بمصريتهما لسبب يمس الأمن القومى.. ولابد أن تعود الأمور لنصابها

كتب - محمد شعلان
الإثنين، 18 أبريل 2016 04:25 م
أكد سامى شرف، مدير مكتب الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر، أن قضية ملكية جزيرتى تيران وصنافير مقطوع بأنهما سعوديتان الملكية وكانتا بالاتفاق المسبق بين الطرفين تحت الحماية المصرية فقط وليس الملكية، موضحاً أن هذه الاتفاق تم لقدرة مصر العسكرية على القيام بهذا الدور أكثر من السعودية ما دام هناك عدو صهيونى يهدد أمن كلا الطرفين السعودى والمصرى.

وأضاف "شرف" فى مقالة له بجريدة الأهرام، اليوم الاثنين، أنه بعد أن تم تحقيق الهدف من هذه الاتفاقية فمن المفروض أن تعود الامور لنصابها الأصلى، ويعود الوضع لما كان عليه من قبل وتعود ملكية الجزيرتين للسعودية.

ووجه "شرف" حديثه إلى مروجى الشائعات خاصة جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، قائلاً: "إن الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر حينما قال فى أحد التسجيلات الصوتية أن الجزيرتين مصريتان إنما هو أدلى بهذا التصريح فى ظرف محدد، ولسبب يمس الأمن القومى المصرى سنة 1967، فلا يمكن أن تكون الجزيرتان غير مصريتين ويُغلق الخليج، كما أن تصريحه جاء باعتبار أن هناك اتفاقا بين البلدين يسمح بالسيادة المصرية على الجزيرتين وأنه يحق له غلق الخليج".

وأكد مدير مكتب الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر، أن الإعلام يخوض فى مواضيع حساسة للغاية ومصدره فى أغلب الأحيان مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى التى تستخدمها أطراف لا تهدف إلا للإساءة لمصر، مشيرًا إلى أن هذه الوسائل تحاول تخريب ونسف الايجابيات للنيل من مصر.

وأشار سامى شرف إلى أن هناك أشخاص آخرين يطبقون نظرية "خالف تعرف" سواء كان الأمر على معرفة أو عن جهل، مؤكدًا أن النتيجة فى النهاية تكون بالسالب على الجميع.

وطرح سامى شرف حل لهذه المعضلة للحد من الحروب المتبادلة بين بعض وسائل الإعلام والنظام- على حد قوله، مطالبا بتعيين وزيرا للإعلام بجهاز متكامل معه من وسائل التنفيذ سواء المرئية أو المسموعة أو المكتوبة، إضافة إلى تقوية ركن اساسى فى هذه القضية ألا وهو دور هيئة الاستعلامات وتفعيل أدوات هذه المؤسسة.

وأوضح سامى شرف، أن دور هذه المؤسسات هو أن تمد الخارج والداخل بالحقائق قبل الخوض فى استنتاجات القضايا التى تصب فى أغلب الأحيان فى خانة السالب بالنسبة للنظام وبالتالى على البلاد بشكل عام.

وتابع قائلاً: "لو كان هناك وزيرا للإعلام لكنا فى الإمكان أن يشرح أصول قضية جزيرتى تيران وصنافير وتواريخ ووثائق التاريخ ثم يتدرج تفصيلا لشرح رأى وقرارات الأجهزة المعنية كوزارة الخارجية والدفاع والمخابرات العامة".

وأوضح أن هذه الجهات هى المعنية بالأمن القومى والتى من حقها أن تقرر أو تجهز القاعدة التى يستند إليها صاحب القرار فى اتخاذ قراراه، مضيفاً: "بذلك نتفادى الكثير من الاستنتاجات وأن يكون صاحب القرار مدعمًا ومحصنا". 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد امين.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (21 أبريل 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير للمشاركة
> اخى الحبيب جورج
> بالنسبة لسؤالك فالاجابة:
> "عبد الناصر كذاب"
> ...



رجاء مراجعة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3733110&postcount=15
فى نفس الموضوع المشاركة رقم 15
بكل بساطة تقول عبد الناصر كذاب
لم يجرؤ ولن يجرؤ رؤساء وملوك ان يقولو ما قلته وأنت مجرد قارئ لاراء هذا وذاك تقول على الزعيم انه كذاب
لن اعلق على اتهامك هذا أكثر من هذا !!!!

شكرا


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2016)

> عبد الناصر كذاب"
> فكان عبد الناصر يقول على الجزيتين مصريتين لهدف حمايتهم من اسرائيل
> ولكن فالحقيقة ان الجزيرتين ملك المملكة العربية السعودية


رئيس دولة يعلم انة مستقبلا سوف يلق بكاذب لحماية جزيرتين لا تخصة لمجرد  فكرة حمايتهما
اضعف المنطق انة كان قال نحن امة واحدة واى عدوان علينا او جيراننا العرب عدوان علينا جميعا
نعم الجزيرة سعودية لكننا سوف نحميها من اى عدوان اسرائيلى
لانها تمثل امن قومى لنا جميعا
كان هذا سوف يقلل منة ام يزيد مكانتة كحامى للامة لعربية ؟؟؟؟؟
وفى تقسيم الحدود كما اشارت المستشارة هايدى فاروق ان الجزيرتين مصر يتتين منذ تقسيم الحدود منذ عام  1906 اى قبل وجود السعودية اساسا
الشىء الاغرب فى الموضوع
اننا كمصر يين دفعنا فى هذة الارض دم  ضد الاحتلال
وبمنتهى الغرابة نحاول حاليا ان نؤكد انهما  ليس ارض مصرية
لم اسمع بهذا من قبل الا من حكومتنا الغراء صراحة


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أبريل 2016)

شوف ياسي جرجس انا والله الشاهد ما انتمي الى فئه اللي تحلف بالله انها مصريه ولا الى تلك التي تحلف بالله انها سعوديه انا بس رديت على اسئلتك الاجوبتها موجوده
وا ان كان تسعوديه انبسط وان كانت مصريه انبسط
وان اعطوني اياها انبسط اكثر ..بس والله ماهو صعب نستوعب ان الجزيره لما اعطتها السعوديه مصر في وقتها انها اصبحت وصارت مصر هي المسؤله عنها قدام العالم اجل ليش وافقو يحموها؟ اما ان ليش السعوديه ماتدخلت
ترا السعوديه  ماقصرت وقفت جنب مصر واايد
بالمال والمتطوعين . والسعوديه ماهي بمشتريه لاراضي مش لها بفلوس السعوديه من زمان واقفه مع مصر


----------



## Maran+atha (21 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> رئيس دولة يعلم انة مستقبلا سوف يلق بكاذب لحماية جزيرتين لا تخصة لمجرد  فكرة حمايتهما
> اضعف المنطق انة كان قال نحن امة واحدة واى عدوان علينا او جيراننا العرب عدوان علينا جميعا
> نعم الجزيرة سعودية لكننا سوف نحميها من اى عدوان اسرائيلى
> لانها تمثل امن قومى لنا جميعا
> ...



شكرا كثير لمشاركتك اخى الحبيب جرجس
فى أيام جمال عبدالناصر
حاربنا عن اليمن والجزائر وفلسطين وليس لنا حق فى أرضهم
وكذب جمال فى هزيمة العدوان الثلاثي على مصر وقال أننا اتهزمنا بسبب الخيانة
والحقيقة أنه من المستحيل ان مصر تستطيع بمفردها للتصدى لقوة فرنسا مع انجلترا وإسرائيل. 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير لمشاركتك اخى الحبيب جرجس
> فى أيام جمال عبدالناصر
> حاربنا عن اليمن والجزائر وفلسطين وليس لنا حق فى أرضهم
> وكذب جمال فى هزيمة العدوان الثلاثي على مصر وقال أننا اتهزمنا بسبب الخيانة
> ...


اهلا ماران
هناك فرق شاسع فى فكرة انك شاركت بقوات لنصرة جبهة معينة فى دولة اخرى مثل اليمن 
مثل ما  فعلت امريكا فى الكويت والعراق والبوسنة
تدخلات دول فى دول اخرى شىء
وانك حاربت من اجل شىء كان الجميع مقتنع انة تراب وطنة شىء اخر
هل مصر عندما شاركت فى تحرير الكويت لها ارض هناك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
القياس مختلف تماما صديقى
على فكرة اعتراضى على الموضوع ليس لكونها مصرية او سعودية
اعتراضى على المبدأ فى هذا الموضوع
سؤال صغير صديقى
هل لو كان حدث هذا ايام مرسى
ماذا كان سوف يكون الوضع من الاعلام ومننا نحن تجاة هذا الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Maran+atha (22 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> اهلا ماران
> هناك فرق شاسع فى فكرة انك شاركت بقوات لنصرة جبهة معينة فى دولة اخرى مثل اليمن
> مثل ما  فعلت امريكا فى الكويت والعراق والبوسنة
> تدخلات دول فى دول اخرى شىء
> ...



شكرا كثير لمشاركتك اخى الحبيب جرجس

الفرق واضح وكبير جدا بين الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي ومرسى العياط

نحن بطبعنا نبحث دائما عن الحقيقة
والبحث ندرك الحقيقة مهما اختلفت الآراء

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أبريل 2016)

*مجلس النواب ومعاهدة التنازل عن الجزيرتين.. سؤال الولاية
محمد نور فرحات
منذ 22 ساعة
هذا حديث خالص فى الدستور ولوجه الدستور والوطن. ولدىّ قبل الاستطراد ملاحظة وسؤال:

مقالات متعلقة

 photo
نصر عسكرى قادَه طلبة الرياضيات

«كلام قديم ومبنى جديد»!

لم أفهم على وجه الدقة المقصود بعبارة (أهل الشر المتربصون بالوطن فى الداخل) هل هم المتظاهرون ضد المعاهدة الذين واجهتهم أجهزة الأمن بشراسة بالغة يوم الإثنين الماضى، بمصاحبة حشود أعد الأمن عدتها على خير وجه فرفعت أعلام السعودية على أرض مصر دفاعا عن حق دولة أجنبية شقيقة فى أرض يظنها البعض مصرية؟ انتقلت خبرة الحشد من الإخوان إلى الأجهزة مع مزيد من التطوير واستيعاب الدروس. لم يختلف الأمر عما كان يفعله الإخوان و(حازمون) فى رفع أعلام أجنبية على أرض مصر. أعطينا أولادنا درسا بليغا فى الوطنية: من يدافع عما يظنه أرضا له هو الخائن، ومن يدافع عن حق الآخرين فى أرضه هو الوطنى المخلص. فمن منهم يا ترى من أهل الشر؟

تعبير (أهل الشر) يحمل أكثر من تأويل. وهو نفسه صناعة أمريكية ابتدعها جورج بوش فى حديثه عن الدول المارقة عن الطاعة الأمريكية.

عموما فليس بأهل الشر فى فهمى إلا من يرفعون السلاح فى وجه الدولة وشعبها إرهابا لهما. وليس منهم من يبدى رأيا سياسيا معارضا أو يدافع عما يظنه أرضا لوطنه.

فى المعارضة كل الخير للوطن ولو جانبها الصواب. إنها ضميره اليقظ. ووطن بلا معارضة هو وطن محطم الضمير مقهور الوجدان فاقد الحلم. الحكم الرشيد يرحب ويسعد بالمعارضة لأنها تفتح أمامه آفاقا يجفل عنها الهاتفون والراقصون فى الشوارع. استخدام الدولة القوة المفرطة تجاه معارضيها السلميين يؤدى إلى تحطيم الآمال وزيادة الإحباط وتحطيم الأوطان أيضا. وفى التاريخ الحديث والقديم انهارت الأنظمة التى لم يكن يسمح فيها إلا بالصوت الواحد الذى يتردد صداه فى صحراء السياسة المقفرة.

خلاصة هذا المقال أثبتها هنا فى بدايته: إن مجلس النواب لا ولاية له فى نظر معاهدة تقسيم الحدود البحرية بين مصر والسعودية قبل حسم مسألتين أوليتين يترتب على حسمهما انعقاد الولاية له أو انتفاؤها عنه.

المسألة الأولى: هل يترتب على المعاهدة تنازل عن جزء من إقليم مصر أم لا؟

المسألة الثانية: هل هذه المعاهدة متعلقة بحق من حقوق السيادة أم لا؟

الإجابة عن أى من هذين السؤالين بالإيجاب أى القول بأن معاهدة رسم الحدود تتضمن تنازلا عن جزء من إقليم الدولة أو مساسا بحقوق سيادتها ينزع عن مجلس النواب ولاية نظر المعاهدة.

لا يكفى لكى نروج للمعاهدة أن نقول للناس إن أمرها معروض أمام مجلس النواب الذى انتخبه الشعب فى انتخابات حرة نزيهة. وأنه هو الذى سيقرر الموافقة أو عدم الموافقة. لا يكفى ذلك لأسباب سياسية وقانونية.

الأسباب السياسية تتمثل فى أن هذا المجلس بالذات، وعلى ما يرى الكثيرون هو أقل المجالس من حيث ثقة المصريين به منذ عرفت مصر المجالس النيابية. نعم لقد أتى المجلس بانتخابات خالية من تدخلات التزييف الفجة. ولكنه رسمت قسماته وتمت هندسته وفقا لقانون رفضته أغلب القوى السياسية بمصر وقتها. وأبعدت منه عن عمد أغلب الأصوات التى كان بوسعها أن تقول كلمة حق معارضة. لم يدخل من هذه الأصوات إلى المجلس إلا من استطاع الإفلات من سم الخياط. أما أغلبية المجلس الحاسمة فهى كتلة اصطنعتها أجهزة الأمن على عينها، وأحزاب أنفق عليها رجال الأعمال مرضاة لدولة أجهزة الأمن، وعشرات من رجالات الحزب الوطنى السابق الموالين لكافة الأنظمة فى كل العصور.

هذا المجلس إن أقر المعاهدة (وهو فى الغالب سيصدع بما يؤمر) لن يضفى عليها شرعية سياسية رغم الغطاء الشكلى الذى قد يدثرها به. وسيظل قطاع من الشعب كبر أم صغر، مقتنعا عن خطأ أو صواب، أن المعاهدة تقتطع من أرضه أو تنال من سيادته على وجه يخالف الدستور. وسيظل أمر الطعن أمام القضاء واردا بشدة.

دعونا من الحديث فى الحجج السياسية التى كثر الحديث عنها إلى حد يسبب الضجر ولنتكلم فيما هو آتى.

من الناحية الدستورية البحتة فإن المجلس قولا واحدا غير ذى ولاية بنظر المعاهدة قبل حسم المسألتين السابقتين: هل فى المعاهدة مساس بالإقليم؟ أو مساس بحقوق السيادة؟ أم لا.

تنص المادة 151 من الدستور على ما يلى:

«يمثل رئيس الجمهورية الدولة فى علاقاتها الخارجية، ويبرم المعاهدات، ويصدق عليها بعد موافقة مجلس النواب، وتكون لها قوة القانون بعد نشرها وفقًا لأحكام الدستور.

ويجب دعوة الناخبين للاستفتاء على معاهدات الصلح والتحالف وما يتعلق بحقوق السيادة، ولا يتم التصديق عليها إلا بعد إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء بالموافقة.

وفى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز إبرام أى معاهدة تخالف أحكام الدستور، أو يترتب عليها التنازل عن أى جزء من إقليم الدولة».

المادة الدستورية تميز تمييزا واضحا بين أنواع ثلاثة من المعاهدات. المعاهدات العادية وهذه يبرمها رئيس الجمهورية ويصدق عليها بعد موافقة مجلس النواب.

ثم معاهدات الصلح والتحالف وما يتعلق بحقوق السيادة وهذه يستفتى عليها الناخبون ولا شأن لمجلس النواب بها ولا يصدق عليها الرئيس إلا بعد إعلان موافقة الشعب عليها.

وأخيرا المعاهدات التى تخالف أحكام الدستور أو يترتب عليها التنازل عن جزء من الإقليم وهذه لا يجوز إبرامها بأى حال ولا يصحح بطلانها تصديق الرئيس أو استفتاء الشعب أو موافقة مجلس النواب.

من الذى يقرر ما إذا كانت معاهدة رسم الحدود البحرية مع السعودية معاهدة عادية يبرمها ويصدق عليها الرئيس وينعقد الاختصاص للبرلمان بالموافقة عليها؟ أم أنها معاهدة تتضمن نزولا عن جزء من الإقليم فهى باطلة بطلانا مطلقا؟ أم أنها معاهدة متعلقة بحق من حقوق السيادة الأمر موكول فى الموافقة عليها للشعب فى الاستفتاء؟

لنطرح وراء ظهورنا كل ما قيل وما كتب فى هذا الأمر، ولنحتكم للقضاء. مجلس النواب لابد أن يتنحى (بلغة القضاة) عن تقرير مسألة متعلقة بولايته. يقول الفقهاء المسلمون الأقدمون: إن طالب الولاية لا يولى.

لدينا خيار قانونى واحد أقترحه على الدولة وفاء للقسم باحترام القانون فى دولة القانون:

نصت المادة 66 من قانون مجلس الدولة على أنه:

«تختص الجمعية العمومية لقسم الفتوى والتشريع بإبداء الرأى فى المسائل والموضوعات التالية: أ- المسائل الدولية والدستورية والتشريعية وغيرها من المسائل القانونية التى تحال إليها بسبب أهميتها من رئيس الجمهورية أو من رئيس الهيئة التشريعية أو من رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو من أحد الوزراء أو من رئيس مجلس الدولة». وما دام الاحتكام للقضاء من تقاليد الدول الديمقراطية (وهو ما أكد عليه الرئيس فى كلمته بعيد القضاء منذ أيام) ومادام الأمر سيؤول إلى القضاء عاجلا أو آجلا، فإننى أقترح أن تبادر الدولة إلى مخاطبة الجمعية العمومية لقسم القتوى والتشريع بطلب من رئيس الجمهورية أو رئيس مجلس النواب أو رئيس مجلس الوزراء للإفادة بالرأى الدولى والدستورى فى مسألتين محددتين هما:

1. فى ضوء ما سبق إبرامه من اتفاقات لرسم الحدود، وفى ضوء قانون البحار، والمذكرات والإعلانات الصادرة من المسؤولين، وتصريحات ممثلى مصر فى الأمم المتحدة، وفى ضوء الخرائط والوثائق المتاحة، ورأى أهل الخبرة، هل تعتبر المعاهدة تنازلا يحظره الدستور عن جزء من إقليم الدولة أم لا؟

2. وفى حالة الإجابة عن السؤال السابق بالإيجاب تطوى صفحة المعاهدة ويصرف النظر عنها لمخالفتها الدستور.

3. أما فى حالة الإجابة عنه بالنفى، فيطرح السؤال التالى: هل تعد المعاهدة متعلقة بحق من حقوق سيادة الدولة المصرية يلزم استفتاء الشعب عليها أم لا؟

4. فى حالة الإجابة عن السؤال السابق بالإيجاب تعرض المعاهدة على الشعب للاستفتاء، فإن وافق عليها الشعب أصبحت نافذة وصدق عليها الرئيس.

5. أما فى حالة الإجابة بالنفى انعقد الاختصاص بنظر المعاهدة خالصا لمجلس النواب وفقا لاعتبارات الملاءمة السياسية والتشريعية.

6. وعلى أى حال، فإن عرض المعاهدة على مجلس الدولة هو أمر حتمى نفاذا للمادة 190 من الدستور باعتبار ها ستصبح قانونا من قوانين الدولة. وإنما اقترحت مقترحى باستفتاء مجلس الدولة مسبقا قبل العرض على البرلمان لا بعد العرض حفاظا على هيبة البرلمان من ناحية، وحتى لا يخوض النواب فيما لا ولاية لهم فيه، ثم يأتى رأى مجلس الدولة بعد ذلك على خلاف ما ذهبوا إليه بما يحمله من شبهة تصادم بين السلطات.

قال لى قائلهم: وما أدرانا أنه بعد الاستفتاء لن تخرج أصوات متهمة الحكومة بتزويره؟ قلت: سؤال فى موضعه، ولكن عبر تراكمات التاريخ، تكونت لدى المصريين حاسة تستشعر التزوير أو النزاهة. فقط كونوا أوفياء صادقين، ومن قبل ذلك ابتعدوا عن التحايل على الدستور بل والتاريخ. ومن قبل ومن بعد تخلوا عن فكرة أنه بإحكام قبضة الأمن تحكم الشعوب. فممارسة نفس الفعل مرتين لن تأتى بنتائج مختلفة إلا عند من يدعون الذكاء.

قال لى صادقا: هذا حديث فى الهواء لن يستمع إليه أحد.

قلت: صدقت ولكن فى البدء كانت الكلمة.

please press here​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أبريل 2016)

*مجلس النواب ومعاهدة التنازل عن الجزيرتين.. سؤال الولاية
محمد نور فرحات
منذ 22 ساعة
هذا حديث خالص فى الدستور ولوجه الدستور والوطن. ولدىّ قبل الاستطراد ملاحظة وسؤال:

مقالات متعلقة

 photo
نصر عسكرى قادَه طلبة الرياضيات

«كلام قديم ومبنى جديد»!

لم أفهم على وجه الدقة المقصود بعبارة (أهل الشر المتربصون بالوطن فى الداخل) هل هم المتظاهرون ضد المعاهدة الذين واجهتهم أجهزة الأمن بشراسة بالغة يوم الإثنين الماضى، بمصاحبة حشود أعد الأمن عدتها على خير وجه فرفعت أعلام السعودية على أرض مصر دفاعا عن حق دولة أجنبية شقيقة فى أرض يظنها البعض مصرية؟ انتقلت خبرة الحشد من الإخوان إلى الأجهزة مع مزيد من التطوير واستيعاب الدروس. لم يختلف الأمر عما كان يفعله الإخوان و(حازمون) فى رفع أعلام أجنبية على أرض مصر. أعطينا أولادنا درسا بليغا فى الوطنية: من يدافع عما يظنه أرضا له هو الخائن، ومن يدافع عن حق الآخرين فى أرضه هو الوطنى المخلص. فمن منهم يا ترى من أهل الشر؟

تعبير (أهل الشر) يحمل أكثر من تأويل. وهو نفسه صناعة أمريكية ابتدعها جورج بوش فى حديثه عن الدول المارقة عن الطاعة الأمريكية.

عموما فليس بأهل الشر فى فهمى إلا من يرفعون السلاح فى وجه الدولة وشعبها إرهابا لهما. وليس منهم من يبدى رأيا سياسيا معارضا أو يدافع عما يظنه أرضا لوطنه.

فى المعارضة كل الخير للوطن ولو جانبها الصواب. إنها ضميره اليقظ. ووطن بلا معارضة هو وطن محطم الضمير مقهور الوجدان فاقد الحلم. الحكم الرشيد يرحب ويسعد بالمعارضة لأنها تفتح أمامه آفاقا يجفل عنها الهاتفون والراقصون فى الشوارع. استخدام الدولة القوة المفرطة تجاه معارضيها السلميين يؤدى إلى تحطيم الآمال وزيادة الإحباط وتحطيم الأوطان أيضا. وفى التاريخ الحديث والقديم انهارت الأنظمة التى لم يكن يسمح فيها إلا بالصوت الواحد الذى يتردد صداه فى صحراء السياسة المقفرة.

خلاصة هذا المقال أثبتها هنا فى بدايته: إن مجلس النواب لا ولاية له فى نظر معاهدة تقسيم الحدود البحرية بين مصر والسعودية قبل حسم مسألتين أوليتين يترتب على حسمهما انعقاد الولاية له أو انتفاؤها عنه.

المسألة الأولى: هل يترتب على المعاهدة تنازل عن جزء من إقليم مصر أم لا؟

المسألة الثانية: هل هذه المعاهدة متعلقة بحق من حقوق السيادة أم لا؟

الإجابة عن أى من هذين السؤالين بالإيجاب أى القول بأن معاهدة رسم الحدود تتضمن تنازلا عن جزء من إقليم الدولة أو مساسا بحقوق سيادتها ينزع عن مجلس النواب ولاية نظر المعاهدة.

لا يكفى لكى نروج للمعاهدة أن نقول للناس إن أمرها معروض أمام مجلس النواب الذى انتخبه الشعب فى انتخابات حرة نزيهة. وأنه هو الذى سيقرر الموافقة أو عدم الموافقة. لا يكفى ذلك لأسباب سياسية وقانونية.

الأسباب السياسية تتمثل فى أن هذا المجلس بالذات، وعلى ما يرى الكثيرون هو أقل المجالس من حيث ثقة المصريين به منذ عرفت مصر المجالس النيابية. نعم لقد أتى المجلس بانتخابات خالية من تدخلات التزييف الفجة. ولكنه رسمت قسماته وتمت هندسته وفقا لقانون رفضته أغلب القوى السياسية بمصر وقتها. وأبعدت منه عن عمد أغلب الأصوات التى كان بوسعها أن تقول كلمة حق معارضة. لم يدخل من هذه الأصوات إلى المجلس إلا من استطاع الإفلات من سم الخياط. أما أغلبية المجلس الحاسمة فهى كتلة اصطنعتها أجهزة الأمن على عينها، وأحزاب أنفق عليها رجال الأعمال مرضاة لدولة أجهزة الأمن، وعشرات من رجالات الحزب الوطنى السابق الموالين لكافة الأنظمة فى كل العصور.

هذا المجلس إن أقر المعاهدة (وهو فى الغالب سيصدع بما يؤمر) لن يضفى عليها شرعية سياسية رغم الغطاء الشكلى الذى قد يدثرها به. وسيظل قطاع من الشعب كبر أم صغر، مقتنعا عن خطأ أو صواب، أن المعاهدة تقتطع من أرضه أو تنال من سيادته على وجه يخالف الدستور. وسيظل أمر الطعن أمام القضاء واردا بشدة.

دعونا من الحديث فى الحجج السياسية التى كثر الحديث عنها إلى حد يسبب الضجر ولنتكلم فيما هو آتى.

من الناحية الدستورية البحتة فإن المجلس قولا واحدا غير ذى ولاية بنظر المعاهدة قبل حسم المسألتين السابقتين: هل فى المعاهدة مساس بالإقليم؟ أو مساس بحقوق السيادة؟ أم لا.

تنص المادة 151 من الدستور على ما يلى:

«يمثل رئيس الجمهورية الدولة فى علاقاتها الخارجية، ويبرم المعاهدات، ويصدق عليها بعد موافقة مجلس النواب، وتكون لها قوة القانون بعد نشرها وفقًا لأحكام الدستور.

ويجب دعوة الناخبين للاستفتاء على معاهدات الصلح والتحالف وما يتعلق بحقوق السيادة، ولا يتم التصديق عليها إلا بعد إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء بالموافقة.

وفى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز إبرام أى معاهدة تخالف أحكام الدستور، أو يترتب عليها التنازل عن أى جزء من إقليم الدولة».

المادة الدستورية تميز تمييزا واضحا بين أنواع ثلاثة من المعاهدات. المعاهدات العادية وهذه يبرمها رئيس الجمهورية ويصدق عليها بعد موافقة مجلس النواب.

ثم معاهدات الصلح والتحالف وما يتعلق بحقوق السيادة وهذه يستفتى عليها الناخبون ولا شأن لمجلس النواب بها ولا يصدق عليها الرئيس إلا بعد إعلان موافقة الشعب عليها.

وأخيرا المعاهدات التى تخالف أحكام الدستور أو يترتب عليها التنازل عن جزء من الإقليم وهذه لا يجوز إبرامها بأى حال ولا يصحح بطلانها تصديق الرئيس أو استفتاء الشعب أو موافقة مجلس النواب.

من الذى يقرر ما إذا كانت معاهدة رسم الحدود البحرية مع السعودية معاهدة عادية يبرمها ويصدق عليها الرئيس وينعقد الاختصاص للبرلمان بالموافقة عليها؟ أم أنها معاهدة تتضمن نزولا عن جزء من الإقليم فهى باطلة بطلانا مطلقا؟ أم أنها معاهدة متعلقة بحق من حقوق السيادة الأمر موكول فى الموافقة عليها للشعب فى الاستفتاء؟

لنطرح وراء ظهورنا كل ما قيل وما كتب فى هذا الأمر، ولنحتكم للقضاء. مجلس النواب لابد أن يتنحى (بلغة القضاة) عن تقرير مسألة متعلقة بولايته. يقول الفقهاء المسلمون الأقدمون: إن طالب الولاية لا يولى.

لدينا خيار قانونى واحد أقترحه على الدولة وفاء للقسم باحترام القانون فى دولة القانون:

نصت المادة 66 من قانون مجلس الدولة على أنه:

«تختص الجمعية العمومية لقسم الفتوى والتشريع بإبداء الرأى فى المسائل والموضوعات التالية: أ- المسائل الدولية والدستورية والتشريعية وغيرها من المسائل القانونية التى تحال إليها بسبب أهميتها من رئيس الجمهورية أو من رئيس الهيئة التشريعية أو من رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو من أحد الوزراء أو من رئيس مجلس الدولة». وما دام الاحتكام للقضاء من تقاليد الدول الديمقراطية (وهو ما أكد عليه الرئيس فى كلمته بعيد القضاء منذ أيام) ومادام الأمر سيؤول إلى القضاء عاجلا أو آجلا، فإننى أقترح أن تبادر الدولة إلى مخاطبة الجمعية العمومية لقسم القتوى والتشريع بطلب من رئيس الجمهورية أو رئيس مجلس النواب أو رئيس مجلس الوزراء للإفادة بالرأى الدولى والدستورى فى مسألتين محددتين هما:

1. فى ضوء ما سبق إبرامه من اتفاقات لرسم الحدود، وفى ضوء قانون البحار، والمذكرات والإعلانات الصادرة من المسؤولين، وتصريحات ممثلى مصر فى الأمم المتحدة، وفى ضوء الخرائط والوثائق المتاحة، ورأى أهل الخبرة، هل تعتبر المعاهدة تنازلا يحظره الدستور عن جزء من إقليم الدولة أم لا؟

2. وفى حالة الإجابة عن السؤال السابق بالإيجاب تطوى صفحة المعاهدة ويصرف النظر عنها لمخالفتها الدستور.

3. أما فى حالة الإجابة عنه بالنفى، فيطرح السؤال التالى: هل تعد المعاهدة متعلقة بحق من حقوق سيادة الدولة المصرية يلزم استفتاء الشعب عليها أم لا؟

4. فى حالة الإجابة عن السؤال السابق بالإيجاب تعرض المعاهدة على الشعب للاستفتاء، فإن وافق عليها الشعب أصبحت نافذة وصدق عليها الرئيس.

5. أما فى حالة الإجابة بالنفى انعقد الاختصاص بنظر المعاهدة خالصا لمجلس النواب وفقا لاعتبارات الملاءمة السياسية والتشريعية.

6. وعلى أى حال، فإن عرض المعاهدة على مجلس الدولة هو أمر حتمى نفاذا للمادة 190 من الدستور باعتبار ها ستصبح قانونا من قوانين الدولة. وإنما اقترحت مقترحى باستفتاء مجلس الدولة مسبقا قبل العرض على البرلمان لا بعد العرض حفاظا على هيبة البرلمان من ناحية، وحتى لا يخوض النواب فيما لا ولاية لهم فيه، ثم يأتى رأى مجلس الدولة بعد ذلك على خلاف ما ذهبوا إليه بما يحمله من شبهة تصادم بين السلطات.

قال لى قائلهم: وما أدرانا أنه بعد الاستفتاء لن تخرج أصوات متهمة الحكومة بتزويره؟ قلت: سؤال فى موضعه، ولكن عبر تراكمات التاريخ، تكونت لدى المصريين حاسة تستشعر التزوير أو النزاهة. فقط كونوا أوفياء صادقين، ومن قبل ذلك ابتعدوا عن التحايل على الدستور بل والتاريخ. ومن قبل ومن بعد تخلوا عن فكرة أنه بإحكام قبضة الأمن تحكم الشعوب. فممارسة نفس الفعل مرتين لن تأتى بنتائج مختلفة إلا عند من يدعون الذكاء.

قال لى صادقا: هذا حديث فى الهواء لن يستمع إليه أحد.

قلت: صدقت ولكن فى البدء كانت الكلمة.

please press here​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]للتنويه والأنتباه فقط ..*​​ 


ElectericCurrent قال:


> *مجلس النواب ومعاهدة التنازل عن الجزيرتين.. سؤال الولاية
> هذا حديث خالص فى الدستور ولوجه الدستور والوطن.
> خلاصة هذا المقال أثبتها هنا فى بدايته: إن مجلس النواب لا ولاية له فى نظر معاهدة تقسيم الحدود البحرية بين مصر والسعودية​*


*​* *[FONT=&quot]مع أحترامى للأستاذ "نور فرحات" ...هو أخترع لفظة ( المعاهدة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم أطلقها على أتفاقية اعادة ترسيم الحدود البحرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى يستخرج لنا من الدستور ما يُعارضها كنص المادة 151[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كأن مصر برئيسها وحكومتها ومجلس نوابها مش فاهمين دستور زى ما سعادته فاهمه  !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لون من ألوان المعارضة الجديد بنظام ( لوى الدراع ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم يضع فى النص شوية حبشتكانات تُلهى القارئ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان يصدق حضرة الفقيه الدستورى اللى واخدها عافية [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]للتنويه والأنتباه فقط ..*​​
> 
> [/CENTER]
> [/B]





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مع أحترامى للأستاذ "نور فرحات" ...هو أخترع لفظة ( المعاهدة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم أطلقها على أتفاقية اعادة ترسيم الحدود البحرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى يستخرج لنا من الدستور ما يُعارضها كنص المادة 151[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كأن مصر برئيسها وحكومتها ومجلس نوابها مش فاهمين دستور زى ما سعادته فاهمه  !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لون من ألوان المعارضة الجديد بنظام ( لوى الدراع ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم يضع فى النص شوية حبشتكانات تُلهى القارئ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان يصدق حضرة الفقيه الدستورى اللى واخدها عافية [/FONT]*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]



فى وسط هذا الزخم المتناقض  الذين يعارضون ثم فى اليوم التالى يؤيدون والذين يسارعون باثبات سعوديتهما ولأول مرة فى التاريخ نجد مؤيدين لغير بلادهم  والذين يرفعون علم غير علم بلادهم بينما كانوا يعارضون الفعل فى حكم غابر
مارأيك  الشخصى فى هاتان الجزيرتان؟؟!!
شكرا[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> مارأيك  الشخصى فى هاتان الجزيرتان؟؟!!
> شكرا


 *[FONT=&quot]رأييى الشخصى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا "السيسى" ولا من هم قبله " حسنى مبارك" أو " السادات " أو "عبد الناصر"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عندهم ثقافة التنازل عن الأرض مهما كانت الأغراءات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأساس الحرب الشرسة علينا هو من أجل التنازل عن قطعة أرض فى سيناء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لصنع ( الوطن البديل ) لتهجير شعب فلسطين اليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما ثورة " الفيس" وثورة شوية الصحافيين اللى عاملين فيها مثقفين ومعارضين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهى ثورات مُصطنعة هدفها الأوحد أثبات الذات على شوية شُهرة[/FONT]*




*[FONT=&quot]( فى القانون الدولى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المعاهدة هى وسيلة لتوحيد الحلول فى مجال تنازع القوانين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتُطبق بنود المعاهدة بشكل مباشر وحاسم للنزاع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهذا معناه أن المُعاهدات تأتى فى المقام الأول ( لفض نزاع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتكون عنواناً رئيسياً لأتفاقية أو عدة أتفاقيات بين دولتين أو أكثر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل معاهدة "كامب ديفيد" ( كعنوان رئيسى ) لأتفاقيات بين مصر وأسرائيل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: لا يوجد نزاع بين "مصر" و "المملكة العربية السعودية"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقتضى إبرام " معاهدة " دولية لحله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يوجد أية قضايا " تحكيم دولى " بين مصر والمملكة [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (14 يونيو 2017)

*فضيحة.. البرلمان يوافق على اتفاقية «تيران وصنافير»







سجل مجلس النواب، اليوم الأربعاء، 14 يوليو 2017، موقفا مخزيا جديدا له، بالموافقة على اتفاقية تعيين الحدود البحرية مع السعودية، والتي تقضي بنقل جزيرتي تيران وصنافير إلى المملكة، ضاربا بأحكام القضاء التي تؤكد تبعية الجزيرتين لمصر عرض الحائط، ومتجاهلا أبسط قواعد الجغرافيا والتاريخ، وقبلهما «الوطنية».

للمزيــــــد 
http://www.christian-dogma.com/t1313958-%D9%81%D8%B6%D9%8A%D8%AD%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%B1%D9%84%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%86-%D9%8A%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%81%D9%82-%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%89-%D8%A7%D8%AA%D9%81%D8%A7%D9%82%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D8%AA%D9%8A%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86-%D9%88%D8%B5%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B1​*


----------

